# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Wii!!

## harisma

Χτες έπεσε στα χέρια μου η νέα κονσόλα της Nintendo με το περίεργο όνομα Wii … Εντάξει ό,τι και να πω είναι λίγο!!! Η Ninitendo θα γράψει ιστορία! Τι game-play είναι αυτό θεέ μου!!! Παίζεις τένις και χτυπιέσαι κανονικά μέσα στο δωμάτιο λες και παίζεις σε γήπεδο κανονικό….ένας φίλος μου που παίζει χρόνια μου λέει οκ….η τέλεια εξομοίωση….Παίζεις Bowling και ανάλογα πως στρίβεις το χέρι σου παίρνει τα κατάλληλα φάλτσα (ακόμα και ανάποδα)…Δε ξέρω από θέμα τίτλων πως θα τα πάει αν και στο site έχει κάτι πολύ καλούς που ετοιμάζει μέσα στο 2007 αλλά ειλικρινά και με το dvd με sports games που σου δίνει μαζί (που έχει ό,τι πιο απλό από παιχνίδια) να μείνω για πάντα δε με χαλάει καθόλου!!! Ίσως τα ps και xbox να έχουν καλύτερα γραφικά (δε ξερω) αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για κάτι από το μέλλον… για κάτι άλλο. 

ΥΓ: Ουδέ ποτέ είχα καμία σχέση με την Nintendo.AE αλλά ειλικρινά ρε παιδιά δε μπορώ να περιγράψω αλλιώς την αίσθηση μου  ::

----------


## B52

Και που να δεις το PS3....  ::

----------


## lx911

Για πες τα χαρακτηριστικα της κονσολας αν μπορεις Χαρη.
Μπορει να περασουμε μαζι με των Silicon ΣΚ για κανενα test drive  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Και που να δεις το PS3....


Ναι, αλλά 600 για κονσόλα ποιος θα τα δώσει?
Ενώ τα 300 τα δίνεις πολύ πιο εύκολα (σε συνδυασμό με το ότι τόσα χρόνια, με ένα χειριστήριο - keyboard - whatever έπαιζες, όχι με αυτό του wii, είναι πολύ πρωτότυπο  ::  )

Προσωπικά αν το base package είχε 2ο χειριστήριο και δεν μου έβγαινε ~350 ευρώ (~50 ευρώ το 2ο χειριστήριο, ~20 ευρώ το μικρό χειριστήριο και ~30 το wii->component) θα το τσίμπαγα.

----------


## SpIdr

μα αφου εχει 250 + 2ο χειρηστιριο με επιπλεον τιτλο στα 50ε δηλαδη 300

PS3 VS Wii
προς B52 http://youtube.com/watch?v=MFoyp71xw3w

----------


## pathfinder

> Χτες έπεσε στα χέρια μου η νέα κονσόλα της Nintendo με το περίεργο όνομα Wii … Εντάξει ό,τι και να πω είναι λίγο!!! Η Ninitendo θα γράψει ιστορία! Τι game-play είναι αυτό θεέ μου!!! Παίζεις τένις και χτυπιέσαι κανονικά μέσα στο δωμάτιο λες και παίζεις σε γήπεδο κανονικό….ένας φίλος μου που παίζει χρόνια μου λέει οκ….η τέλεια εξομοίωση….Παίζεις Bowling και ανάλογα πως στρίβεις το χέρι σου παίρνει τα κατάλληλα φάλτσα (ακόμα και ανάποδα)…Δε ξέρω από θέμα τίτλων πως θα τα πάει αν και στο site έχει κάτι πολύ καλούς που ετοιμάζει μέσα στο 2007 αλλά ειλικρινά και με το dvd με sports games που σου δίνει μαζί (που έχει ό,τι πιο απλό από παιχνίδια) να μείνω για πάντα δε με χαλάει καθόλου!!! Ίσως τα ps και xbox να έχουν καλύτερα γραφικά (δε ξερω) αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για κάτι από το μέλλον… για κάτι άλλο. 
> 
> ΥΓ: Ουδέ ποτέ είχα καμία σχέση με την Nintendo.AE αλλά ειλικρινά ρε παιδιά δε μπορώ να περιγράψω αλλιώς την αίσθηση μου


Εχει δει αρκετα Promotion videos for Wii αλλα αν δεν το κανω τεστ Drive δεν μπορω να παρω αποψη!

----------


## ice

προτεινω να περασουμε ολοι απο το σπιτι σου για test gaming και αξιολογηση της κονσολας  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

εγω οταν το εκανα τεστ drive επαθα πλακα γελουσα σαν χαζος και δηλωνω pc gamer αν και με εκανε να θελω να το παρω αλλα δεν εχω ουτε 250  ::

----------


## pathfinder

Φανταζομαι αν παλια με μια παιχνιδομηχανη επαιζες κανα 2ωρο στον καναπε....τωρα που θα χτυπιεται ο χρηστης θα παιζει κανα 30ωρο και θα ειναι πτωμα  ::  

Μηπως θα κλεισουν τα γυμναστηρία?

Μηπως να βαλουν υπηρεσιες γυμναστείτε παίζοντας?  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Τόσο πολύ πορωθήκατε ορέ;

Για δώστε κάνα λινκ να δούμε και εμείς οι μη gamers  ::

----------


## mbjp

> Παίζεις τένις και χτυπιέσαι κανονικά μέσα στο δωμάτιο λες και παίζεις σε γήπεδο κανονικό….ένας φίλος μου που παίζει χρόνια μου λέει οκ….η τέλεια εξομοίωση….Παίζεις Bowling και ανάλογα πως στρίβεις το χέρι σου παίρνει τα κατάλληλα φάλτσα (ακόμα και ανάποδα)


τεννις?!!?!? μποουλινγκ!??!!? παιχνιδια ειναι αυτα;;; Τιποτα σε Quake δεν εχει αυτη η μούφα;;  ::   ::

----------


## pathfinder

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από harisma
> 
> Παίζεις τένις και χτυπιέσαι κανονικά μέσα στο δωμάτιο λες και παίζεις σε γήπεδο κανονικό….ένας φίλος μου που παίζει χρόνια μου λέει οκ….η τέλεια εξομοίωση….Παίζεις Bowling και ανάλογα πως στρίβεις το χέρι σου παίρνει τα κατάλληλα φάλτσα (ακόμα και ανάποδα)
> 
> 
> τεννις?!!?!? μποουλινγκ!??!!? παιχνιδια ειναι αυτα;;; Τιποτα σε Quake δεν εχει αυτη η μούφα;;


Απο τι ειδα κατι βιντεο εχει και FPS. Αμα δεν ειχε FPS θα ηταν για του πεταματου ...αλλα ευτυχως δεν τρέχεις!!!

----------


## B52

Mην βιαζεστε ωρε το PS3 ΠΑΙΖΕΙ BLUE RAY και το αντιστιχο πρωτο μηχανακι που ηρθε Ελλαδα της Samsung εχει 1300 γιουργια.... και αν δειτε πως παιζει θα καταλαβεται τι θελω να πω...  :: 

_The 60GB console features a front-slot-loading Blu-ray optical-disc drive and four USB ports, as well as memory stick, compact flash, and SD card reader support to provide for an absurd level of media connectivity. The 20GB PlayStation 3, in comparison, won't have memory stick, compact flash, or SD card ports. The 60GB version will also come with Wi-Fi built-in, but the 20GB version will only have the Ethernet port._

....αντε γειααααααα....  ::

----------


## B52

photos... απο το wii

----------


## kontak

Σήμερα έπαιξα με το wii μπόξ και δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου,ούτε σαν γραφικά ούτε οι μοχλοί του,βέβαια δεν είχα και πλήρη εικόνα γιατί έπαιξα 2 λεπτάκια μόνο και ένα αθλιο μπόξ που είναι τελείως παιδικό.
Επαιξα μπόξ και έριχνα 5 μπουνιές γρήγορες και αυτό έπιανε τις 2.
Ασε που είναι επικίνδυνο να χτυπήσεις και κάναν περαστικό ή και την οθόνη σου με τα καλώδια  ::   ::   ::  
Εμένα πάντως σαν πρώτη εικόνα δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου.
Το ps3 είναι ασύγκριτο με οποιαδήποτε παιχνιδομηχανή αυτή τη στιγμή σαν hardware και η τιμή του ακούγεται κοντά στα 450 ευρώ η μεγάλη έκδοση όταν έρθει τον μάρτιο.
Στην ιαπωνία μόλις κυκλοφόρησε πούλησε 88.000 μέσα στο σαββατοκύριακο....  ::   ::  
Αντε να έρθει να δούμε και το νέο Grand turismo 4 σε HD.

----------


## B52

> Αντε να έρθει να δούμε και το νέο Grand turismo 4 σε HD.


...και σε 1920χ1080p  ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

το ps3 θα κανει 600 ακατεβατα τωρα το ποσο θα ευχαριστηθεις παιζοντας την 10η εκδοση του καθε παιχνιδιου που εχεις ηδη τερματισει 9 φορες δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω...
προσωπικα δεν θελω να δημιουργησω κομπλεξ στον ευατο μου συγκρινοντας wii και ps3 γιατι πολυ απλουστατα τον τελικο λογο θα τον εχουν οι πωλησεις και πραγματικα δεν μπορει κανενας να σταματησει το wii και θα δεις οτι οι πωλησεις θα ειναι σαν να λεμε wii=ds και ps3=psp απλως το ps3 θα κανει λιγες πωλησεις παραπανω απο το psp 
ενα τηλεχειριστιριο που εχει κουρασει τον κοσμο δεν ειναι καθολου εργονομικο μια συσκευη που σου επιβαλει να παρεις το blue ray και πολλα χρηματα χασιμο το χειροτερο απ ολα ειναι οτι το Ps3 επρεπε να ηταν στα σπιτια μας εδω και πολλους μηνες προσωπικα 
το βλεπω σαν το ελληνικο τρενο που ακομη το φτιαχνουν και στο τελος τα ιδια τρενα θα περνανε απο πανω μονο που θα ειναι πιο γρηγορα 
σε αντιθεση με το wii το οποιο σου δινει εναν εντελως διαφορετικο τροπο αλληλεπιδρασης με το παιχνιδι σου προσφερει αμεσωτητα και παρα μα παρα πολλους νεους τιτλους και οχι μονο τα κλασικα μαριο και zelda 
και η τιμη 250 και το μηχανιμα στο χερι τωρα 

wii are the winners, wii will rock, hail the Big N

----------


## B52

SpIdr για τραβα ρωτα ποια παιχνιδομηχανη εχει τις περισσοτερες πωλησεις στον κοσμο και τα ξαναλεμε.... ειδαμε και οταν βγηκε και το dreamcast και ολες οι αλλες π@π@ριες, ειδαμε και την κοντρα μεταξυ xbox & ps2 στην ουσια το xbox πατωσε..
Κυριοι η διαφημηση που θα ριξει η Sony για το PS3 δεν θα εχει προηγουμενο.....  ::

----------


## SpIdr

θελεις να σου θυμισω οτι τεχνικα το xbox 360 εχει περισσοτερη ραμ και καλυτερη καρτα γραφiκων απο το ps3 ? τωρα για την διαφημηση ναι εχεις δικιο αλλα δεν μου λεει τπτ εγω προσωπικα ειμαι pc gamer

----------


## B52

Παρε χαμπαρι οτι ολα ειναι θεμα marketing και εκει η SONY δεν πιανετε...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## B52

```
Marketing

In what could be the first big advertising campaign, the PlayStation 3 was featured in the advertising boards of 16 stadiums across Europe, during the Matchday 1 of the UEFA Champions League 2006-2007 Group
```

το wii θα το διαφημισουν στο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΟΣ - ΧΑΙΔΑΡΙ ?  :: 

ΕDIT : και περα απο τη πλακα ξερεις με πιο game ερχεται ε ? COD 3 ....  ::

----------


## SpIdr

γιος: μπαμπα θελω να αγορασω ps3 
πατερας:τι ειναι αυτο γιε μου?
γιος:ειναι σαν το ps2 που εχω τοσα χρονια και παιζω και ειναι πιο καλο παμε να το παρουμε ? 
πατερας:παμε να το δουμε γιε μου 
στο μαγαζι 
πατερας:γεια σας ηρθαμε να δουμε το ps3 ποσο κανει?
πωλητης:600ε με ενα παιχνιδι 690

πατερας:με ενα επιπλεον τηλεχηριστιριο

πωλητης:μια 730αρα

πατερας:αααα ωραια γιε μου παρε.... τα @@ μου πρωτα και το μακρυτερο στο σπιτι... 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

όλλα αυτά είναι παπαριέςςςς!!!

PC GAMERS!!! FOR EVER!!!! βρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## B52

> γιος: μπαμπα θελω να αγορασω ps3 
> πατερας:τι ειναι αυτο γιε μου?
> γιος:ειναι σαν το ps2 που εχω τοσα χρονια και παιζω και ειναι πιο καλο παμε να το παρουμε ? 
> πατερας:παμε να το δουμε γιε μου 
> στο μαγαζι 
> πατερας:γεια σας ηρθαμε να δουμε το ps3 ποσο κανει?
> πωλητης:600ε με ενα παιχνιδι 690
> 
> πατερας:με ενα επιπλεον τηλεχηριστιριο
> ...


Ξερεις ποσο ειχε ερθει το 1ο PS2 ?

----------


## pan-pan

> Σήμερα έπαιξα με το wii μπόξ και δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου,ούτε σαν γραφικά ούτε οι μοχλοί του,βέβαια δεν είχα και πλήρη εικόνα γιατί έπαιξα 2 λεπτάκια μόνο και ένα αθλιο μπόξ που είναι τελείως παιδικό.
> Επαιξα μπόξ και έριχνα 5 μπουνιές γρήγορες και αυτό έπιανε τις 2.
> Ασε που είναι επικίνδυνο να χτυπήσεις και κάναν περαστικό ή και την οθόνη σου με τα καλώδια    
> Εμένα πάντως σαν πρώτη εικόνα δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου.
> Το ps3 είναι ασύγκριτο με οποιαδήποτε παιχνιδομηχανή αυτή τη στιγμή σαν hardware και η τιμή του ακούγεται κοντά στα 450 ευρώ η μεγάλη έκδοση όταν έρθει τον μάρτιο.
> Στην ιαπωνία μόλις κυκλοφόρησε πούλησε 88.000 μέσα στο σαββατοκύριακο....   
> Αντε να έρθει να δούμε και το νέο Grand turismo 4 σε HD.


Τα λες αυτα γιατι εισαι ασχετος και σε σαπισε στο ξυλο ο αλλος. Εμενα που του εδωσα 2-3 στα @ρχιδια και τον εβγαλα knock out μου αρεσε. Γενικα το θεωρω πολυ έξυπνο. Μπορει να μην ειναι τελειο αλλα σαν ιδεα ειναι πολυ καλη. Παντα η Nintendo ειχε καλες ιδεες. Μην ξεχναμε και ποια εταιρια εβαλε πρωτη μοχλακι στο joy pad και μετα βαλαν ολες...

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## sidis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kontak
> 
> Αντε να έρθει να δούμε και το νέο Grand turismo 4 σε HD.
> 
> 
> ...και σε 1920χ1080p


την 1080p tv που θα βρω μου λες????  ::   ::  (μην μου πεις που, ξερω. Για τα λεφτα εννοω  ::  ) 

Θα βγαλω κακια τωρα...
Βασικα δεν λεει να παρεις αυτο το μηχανημα, διοτι για να εκμεταλευτεις τις δυνατοτητες του, θα πρεπει να αλλαξεις και tv..... Οποτε ο προυπολογισμος σου εκτοξευτηκε... Ειναι κατι σαν τα παιχνιδια στα pc και τα win. Εμμεσα σε αναγκαζουν να αναβαθμισεις το pc σου, ωστε να μπορει να ανταπεξελθει στις εκαστοτε απαιτησεις...

...Σοβαρα τωρα, η εικονα σε 1080*p*, το p τονισμενο, ειναι ΑΛΛΗ φαση. Ειχα παει στην εκθεση εικονα & ηχο που εγινε πριν κανα δυο μηνες και η samsung ειχε PURE HD 1080p και οχι κατι παπατζιλικια HD Ready κτλ... Οτι και να πω για την εικονα της ειναι λιγο......

----------


## B52

> ...Σοβαρα τωρα, η εικονα σε 1080*p*, το p τονισμενο, ειναι ΑΛΛΗ φαση. Ειχα παει στην εκθεση εικονα & ηχο που εγινε πριν κανα δυο μηνες και η samsung ειχε PURE HD 1080p και οχι κατι παπατζιλικια HD Ready κτλ... Οτι και να πω για την εικονα της ειναι λιγο......


2 λεξουλες θα σε πω... και googlise το..... HD81 και καλα ονειρα...  ::

----------


## SpIdr

B52 πρεπει να εισαι gadjetakias tou [email protected]@  ::   ::   ::  
ελπιζω να μη παρεξηγηθεις

----------


## B52

> B52 πρεπει να εισαι gadjetakias tou [email protected]@    
> ελπιζω να μη παρεξηγηθεις


[email protected]μ@ta....  ::

----------


## sidis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sidis
> 
> ...Σοβαρα τωρα, η εικονα σε 1080*p*, το p τονισμενο, ειναι ΑΛΛΗ φαση. Ειχα παει στην εκθεση εικονα & ηχο που εγινε πριν κανα δυο μηνες και η samsung ειχε PURE HD 1080p και οχι κατι παπατζιλικια HD Ready κτλ... Οτι και να πω για την εικονα της ειναι λιγο......
> 
> 
> 2 λεξουλες θα σε πω... και googlise το..... HD81 και καλα ονειρα...


ψαγμενο σε κοβω...... ωραιος  ::  
Ασε οι προβολεις ειναι ποθος απο παλια.....
Εγω μιλαω για πιο "απλα" πραγματα  ::  
θα πρεπει να βαλω καμια μεγαλη DSL διοτι κυκλοφορουν ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ HD ταινιες. Ενας γνωστος μου εχει λιωσει την δικη του και εχει πανω απο 70 ταινιες....

----------


## B52

> θα πρεπει να βαλω καμια μεγαλη DSL διοτι κυκλοφορουν ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ HD ταινιες. Ενας γνωστος μου εχει λιωσει την δικη του και εχει πανω απο 70 ταινιες....


540gb HD video φερε δισκους και καφε φτιαχνω εγω...  ::

----------


## aligator

Η εμπειρία είναι απλά τρομερή και αληθειά αν δεν είναι τόσο καλή γιατί η sony έχει δηλώσει πως θα προσπαθήσι να κάνει και αυτή κάτι ανάλογο με τα χειριστηρία της ;;;;;;;;;

Προσωπικά nintendo = επανάσταση στο gameplay και για ηλικίες κάτω από 18 δεν το συζητάω. Είναι απλά τρομερό.

Στο προσωπικό μου pc έχω μια quadro FX4500 δεν βρίσκω λόγο να πάρω ps3 παρά μόνο σαν bluray player. Εκτός και αν έχει καλά χαρακτηριστικά σαν media center (extender) σε συνεργασία με τα vista αν και πάλι πιστεύω ότι εδώ θα δώσει αρκετό βάρος η Microsoft.

----------


## sidis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sidis
> 
> θα πρεπει να βαλω καμια μεγαλη DSL διοτι κυκλοφορουν ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ HD ταινιες. Ενας γνωστος μου εχει λιωσει την δικη του και εχει πανω απο 70 ταινιες....
> 
> 
> 540gb HD video φερε δισκους και καφε φτιαχνω εγω...


Με βλεπω να αγοραζω καναν 300αρη και να σου περασω καμια βολτα....  ::  
Μου εφτιαξες την μερα απογευματιατικα......  ::

----------


## aligator

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sidis
> 
> θα πρεπει να βαλω καμια μεγαλη DSL διοτι κυκλοφορουν ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ HD ταινιες. Ενας γνωστος μου εχει λιωσει την δικη του και εχει πανω απο 70 ταινιες....
> 
> 
> 540gb HD video φερε δισκους και καφε φτιαχνω εγω...


Να κάνω μια ερώτηση ποια η άποψη σας για τις καινούργιες HD Ready στα 100 Hz. Να θυμίσω ότι ακόμα δεν υπάρχει Full HD (1080p) στα 100 Hz.

----------


## B52

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση ποια η άποψη σας για τις καινούργιες HD Ready στα 100 Hz. Να θυμίσω ότι ακόμα δεν υπάρχει Full HD (1080p) στα 100 Hz.


Οτιδηποτε παρεις και θες real true HD πρεπει να εχει αναλυση 1920χ1080 ολα τα αλλα hdready και αυτοκολητακια ειναι μπουρμπουτσαλα....  ::  οσο για τα Hz μην ασχολεισε καθολου δεν παιζουν πλεον καμια σημασια...

HD καθαρο χωρις pixel maping αποδιδει μονο η αναλυση 1920*1080.

----------


## aligator

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aligator
> 
> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση ποια η άποψη σας για τις καινούργιες HD Ready στα 100 Hz. Να θυμίσω ότι ακόμα δεν υπάρχει Full HD (1080p) στα 100 Hz.
> 
> 
> Οτιδηποτε παρεις και θες real true HD πρεπει να εχει αναλυση 1920χ1080 ολα τα αλλα hdready και αυτοκολητακια ειναι μπουρμπουτσαλα....  οσο για τα Hz μην ασχολεισε καθολου δεν παιζουν πλεον καμια σημασια...
> 
> HD καθαρο χωρις pixel maping αποδιδει μονο η αναλυση 1920*1080.


Ναι αλλά αφού πήγες στην έκθεση είδες τις 100 άρες. Προσωπικά η toshiba 37wlt68 με άφησε εντυπωσιασμένο σε συνδιασμό με την τιμή τιμή της.

τελικά όμως (το Σάββατο θα πάω για τηλέοραση) μάλλον θα πάω σε plasma Panasonic TH42PV60E.

----------


## B52

να εχεις υποψη σου οτι η συγκεκριμενη εχει αναλυση 1024x768.... πριν κανεις οποιαδηποτε αγορα ψαξτο λιγο το θεμα και παρε με και ενα voip...  ::

----------


## sidis

Βασικα δεν ξερω αν θα μπορεσουν να παιξουν σε τετοιες συχνοτητες. Θα σου θυμισω το pixel plus της philips και το DIST της jvc (τετοια tv εχω εγω). Αυτες σου κανουν εναν διπλασιασμο γραμμων, αλλα επισης η συχνοτητα λειτουργιας με το τεχνασμα αυτο πεφτει στα 75Μhz. Απενεργοποιοντας το, η syxnothta ανεβαινει στα 100Mhz, αλλα η διαφορα στην ποιοτητα εικονας ειναι εμφανης....

Να προσθεσω σε αυτο που ειπε ο Β52.... Και τα 720p HD θεωρουνται, αλλα το σωστο HD ειναι 1080p. Προσεξε το p στο τελος. Υπαρχει και το i, αλλα το p ειναι ολα τα λεφτα. Ενα γραμμα, το οποιο ομως κανει την διαφορα!

Διευκρινηση για αυτους που ισως δεν ξερουν: p=progressive, i=interlaced.

----------


## sidis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aligator
> 
> ...


Δεν θα σου προτειναι plasma.... η μονη εταιρια που εμενει σε plasma ειναι η pioneer, αλλα για να πεις οτι θα παρεις ΚΑΛΗ plasma, πρεπει να χωσεις βαθια το χερι στην τσεπη.

----------


## harisma

Καλημέρα ….τώρα ξύπνησα αν αυτό λέει κάτι  ::  Το να συγκρίνεις το ps με το wii νομίζω είναι λάθος , είναι εντελώς άλλη φιλοσοφία….σύγκρινε ps με xbox με pc αλλά με wii πώς να το κανείς? Όσο για τα γραφικά η αλήθεια είναι πως στο dvd με τα παιχνίδια μέσα τα γραφικά είναι πολύ Nintendo . Αλλά αυτό δε με χαλάει καθόλου μιας και ποτέ δεν έδινα βάση σε αυτό το τομέα (αν θέλω γραφικά βάζω SLI στο pc ). Βασικά οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις είναι ότι είμαι πιασμένος αυτή τη στιγμή……το box που έχει είναι αλήθεια ότι ούτε εμένα με ενθουσίασε(δε μπορώ να πω το ίδιο για tennis, golf, bowlink) αλλά γενικά τα games που έχει μέσα στο κουτί είναι πιο πολύ για εξοικείωση με το νέο χειριστήριο (δεν είναι τυχαίο που όλα τα παιχνίδια δεν έχουν κανένα option, γενικά είναι σαν demo)….αλλά όταν βλέπω τον άλλον να παίζει Zelda και στο δεξί να κρατάει το σπαθί και στο αριστερό την ασπίδα εεεεε….τρελαίνεσαι κάπως  ::  
Επίσης η κονσόλα έπιασε αμέσως το linksys συνδέθηκε internet έκανε update και γενικά κανένα πρόβλημα με αυτό το τομέα.
Σκέφτομαι να οργανώσω καμία συνάντηση αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κυκλοφορεί επίσημα αύριο και προχτές που το βρήκα δεν είχαν να μου δώσουν δεύτερο χειριστήριο  :: 

ΥΓ: Κάτι ακόμα εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι τα saves του χαρακτήρα σου γίνονται στο χειριστήριο οπότε πηγαίνοντας στο φίλο σου με το χειριστήριο σου είναι σαν να παίζεις στη δικιά σου κονσόλα.

----------


## pan-pan

Δεν το λεω για να σε προσβαλω απλα harisma ηθελα να μαθω ποσο χρονων εισαι. Σε αυτα που λες συμφωνω 1000%. Και σαν λατρης του Zelda αν βγει και ειναι το ιδιο εντυπωσιακο με το zelda του N64 και οχι σαν την μουφα του gamecube τοτε πολυ πιθανόν να το αγορασω..

----------


## harisma

χαχαχαχα…its ok δε θίγομαι…Θα σου απαντήσω ως εξής : Ο πατέρας μου έπαιζε χτες κανά 2ωρο και έχει να πιάσει game από την εποχή του tetris  :: 

BTW είμαι 24  ::

----------


## pan-pan

Ρωτησα γιατι ειχα διαβασει οτι πια η Nintendo δεν θα ασχολείται με βιαια παιχνιδια αλλα θα κατευθυνθει προς τις μικροτερες ηλικιες. Βεβαια πολλα απο τα παιχνιδια που βγαζει ειναι πολυ καλύτερα και με περισσοτερη δραση απο αλλα που απευθύνονται σε μεγαλύτερους χωρις την χρηση βιας.. 

Παντως πρεπει να ειχε πολυ πλακα να βλεπεις το πατερα σου να παιζει εικονικο παιχνιδι. Φανταζομαι οι κουρτίνες του σπιτιου ηταν κλειστες...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## harisma

> Παντως πρεπει να ειχε πολυ πλακα να βλεπεις το πατερα σου να παιζει εικονικο παιχνιδι. Φανταζομαι οι κουρτίνες του σπιτιου ηταν κλειστες...


Η περισσότερη πλάκα είναι στην έκφραση(και τις ατάκες) της μάνας μου όταν είδε τον πατέρα μου να κάνει όλα αυτά  ::

----------


## SpIdr

και που να παιξετε rayman για να δειτε ποιος θα πεταξει πιο μακρυα τον λαγο ειναι πολυ αστειο και προσφερει παρα πολυ διασκεδαση και χαρα ειναι εντελως γελειο  ::

----------


## jonromero

Λοιπόν,
θεωρητικά το Wii βγαίνει αύριο (8/12/2006) στην Ευρώπη (ναι και Ελλάδα).
Όπου έχει βγει έχει γίνει sold out (έχει ξεπεράσει σε πωλήσεις Xbox306+PS3).

Είχα την τύχη να το παίξω ( το Wi!!!!) στην παρουσίαση που είχε κάνει η Nintendo στο Hilton πριν κανένα μήνα και μπορώ να πω ότι είχα δει ΟΛΑ τα videos στο YouTube σχετικά με το θέμα. Και ναι ήμουν πολυυυυυύ σκεπτικός αν είναι τόσο καλό. Και ναι. Είναι. Τόσο. Καλό!

Ένα από τα προβλήματα είναι ότι ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να καταλάβεις ότι Ο,ΤΙ κίνηση κάνεις έχει αντίκτυπο στο παιχνίδι (και για αυτό σφαγιάζονται πολλοί στο Boxing). Εγώ έπαιξα 4πλο tennis (ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ), FPS (ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ REDSTEEL - εγώ δυστυχώς δεν το έπαιξα) και άλλα τόσα πολλά μικρά fun games.

Wii = Innovation (βλέπε DS) + FUN + Games
PS3 = SuperComputer

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sidis
> 
> θα πρεπει να βαλω καμια μεγαλη DSL διοτι κυκλοφορουν ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ HD ταινιες. Ενας γνωστος μου εχει λιωσει την δικη του και εχει πανω απο 70 ταινιες....
> 
> 
> 540gb HD video φερε δισκους και καφε φτιαχνω εγω...


!!! τις μοιράζετε πουθενά?  ::

----------


## harisma

> [code]Marketing
> 
> 
> 
> ΕDIT : και περα απο τη πλακα ξερεις με πιο game ερχεται ε ? COD 3 ....


http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?cata ... uct=912077  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

CoD 3 μόνο σε κονσόλες παιδιά... Για PC δε θα βγει...  :: 

Και για τους καμμένους http://www.wii-linux.com/  ::  
Εγώ ψήνομαι άσχημα να το πάρω... Αν και το ότι δεν είναι HD με προβληματίζει λίγο γιατί ήθελα πολύ να δω πως θα παίζει στη Samsung...

----------


## harisma

μμμμμ…..και όμως μέσα στα options εκεί που του δίνεις τις ρυθμίσεις για την τηλεόραση έχει επιλογή για HD….τώρα δε ξέρω.

----------


## nOiz

> μμμμμ…..και όμως μέσα στα options εκεί που του δίνεις τις ρυθμίσεις για την τηλεόραση έχει επιλογή για HD….τώρα δε ξέρω.


Βγάζει HDMI?

----------


## lx911

Το Θεμα βγήκε εκτος εντος και τα @υτ@...
Ολα τα ειπατε μονο για το Wiiiii δεν ειπατε  ::

----------


## harisma

Αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός επί του θέματος φαντάζομαι πως αυτό είναι κάτι…..τώρα δε ξέρω μπορεί απλά να έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα…

http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=908029

----------


## DragonFighter

To call of duty 3 έχει βγει σε pc?

ΥΓ: Το wiiii πολύ καλό φαίνεται! Κάνα review παίζει;

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sidis
> 
> ...


thanx 4 replying guys....

----------


## craven

Για b52 και λοιπούς.. τα χετε μπερδέψει λίγο τα πράγματα ως προς το εξής πολύ απλό... παιχνιδομηχανή = ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ.. και παιχνίδι = ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΗ...
την διασκέδαση δεν την φέρνει ούτε το HD ούτε το 1080p ούτε τα super duper γραφικά και οι φιγούρες του hardware... είναι απλά τα πράγματα  ::

----------


## ice

Αθήνα

To Wii της Nintendo ξεκινά για τον πόλεμο της κονσόλας (19/11/2006)
H νέα παιχνιδομηχανή της Nintendo έφτασε την Παρασκευή 8 Δεκεμβρίου στα ευρωπαϊκά καταστήματα, σχεδόν ένα μήνα μετά το αμερικανικό ντεμπούτο της, στοχεύοντας να προσελκύσει ένα πιο «οικογενειακό» κοινό χάρη στο ευρηματικό ασύρματο χειριστήριο.

Με τιμή γύρω στα 250 ευρώ, το Wii είναι η φθηνότερη από τις δύο άλλες κονσόλες νέας γενιάς, το Xbox 360 της Microsoft, διαθέσιμο εδώ και έναν χρόνο, και το PlayStation 3 της Sony, που αναμένεται την άνοιξη.

Το χειριστήριο του Wii είναι εξοπλισμένο με αισθητήρες κίνησης, ώστε να χρησιμοποιείται ως ρακέτα, σπαθί, μπαστούνι του μπέιζμπολ, ακόμα και σαν γάντι του μποξ, ανάλογα με το παιχνίδι.

Λίγο πριν από την ευρωπαϊκή πρεμιέρα, η Nintendo κάλεσε τους χρήστες να είναι προσεκτικοί όταν κρατούν το χειριστήριο, έπειτα από αναφορές για παίκτες που το εκτόξευσαν κατά λάθος πάνω στην τηλεόραση.

«Κρατήστε το χειριστήριο σταθερά και αποφύγετε τις υπερβολικές κινήσεις στη διάρκεια του παιχνιδιού. Αν τα χέρια σας ιδρώσουν, σταματήστε και στεγνώστε τα» ώστε να μην γλιστρήσει, συνιστά η εταιρεία.

Μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου η Nintendo εκτιμά ότι θα έχει διαθέσει τέσσερα εκατομμύρια Wii.

----------


## pan-pan

καλα αυτο με το χειριστήριο ηταν αναμενομενο!! παντως αν ηταν ασυρματα το χειριστήρια θα ηταν πολυ πολυ καλυτερα... Τα καλώδια σε περιορίζουν αρκετα...!!

----------


## SpIdr

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kontak

> καλα αυτο με το χειριστήριο ηταν αναμενομενο!! παντως αν ηταν ασυρματα το χειριστήρια θα ηταν πολυ πολυ καλυτερα... Τα καλώδια σε περιορίζουν αρκετα...!!


τι αρκετά; ξέχασες που κοντέψαμε να γκρέμισουμε την lcd του mediamarkt;  ::   ::   ::  

Παιδιά ο καθένας όπως βλέπετε έχει διαφορετική άποψη,άλλος λέει ότι θέλει κάτι πρωτότυπο άσχετα αν είναι και εύχρηστο ή ξεκούραστο,ο άλλος λέει ότι δεν θέλει καλά γραφικά και hd γιατί είναι παιχνιδομηχανή άσχετα αν έχει γραφικά μίας γενιάς πίσω σε σχέση με το ps3 , εγώ προσωπικά και να μου το χαρίζανε θα το πούλαγα σφραγισμένο γιατί όπως και είπα δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου που έπαιξα λιγάκι.
Καλό είναι πρίν το αγοράσετε να πάτε να το δείτε και εσείς από κοντά γιατί μπορεί να το περιμένετε αλλιώς και αλλιώς να είναι από κοντά.

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από B52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sidis
> 
> ...


http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26653....  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Παιδιά πήγα και εγώ προχτές και το δοκίμασα το νέο "εργαλείο" της Nintendo στο Πλαίσιο Καλλιθέας. Ένα μόνο έχω να πω. Θα είναι σίγουρα το δώρο που θα κάνω στον εαυτό μου για τα Xmas!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Γραφικά παιδικά, ήχος από το χειριστήριο και το gameplay....Ohhh my God!!! Εντάξει σε γραφικά δεν φτάνει ούτε για πλάκα το Xbox360 ή το PS3 αλλά όταν κατάλαβα ότι έπρεπε να σπάσω τον καρπό μου να βγάλει φάλτσο η ρακέτα στο τέννις, εκεί την άκουσα άσχημα!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Another happy Wii owner πλέον!  ::   ::   ::  Παιδιά είναι φοβερό και τώρα στις 15 του μήνα περιμένω το Zelda και το καλώδιο για 480p απεικόνιση....

Άντε να κανονίσουμε κανένα Wii-gathering να γνωριστούν και τα Mii μας.  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Another happy Wii owner πλέον!    Παιδιά είναι φοβερό και τώρα στις 15 του μήνα περιμένω το Zelda και το καλώδιο για 480p απεικόνιση....
> 
> Άντε να κανονίσουμε κανένα Wii-gathering να γνωριστούν και τα Mii μας.


Πες μου ότι βγάζει HDMI...........

----------


## erasmospunk

> Πες μου ότι βγάζει HDMI...........


μακρυά από τα HDMI!!! Μακρυά από Blu-ray και HD-DVD!!! Μποϊκοτάρετε αυτές τις DRM @@ριες!!! 




> Another happy Wii owner πλέον!    Παιδιά είναι φοβερό και τώρα στις 15 του μήνα περιμένω το Zelda και το καλώδιο για 480p απεικόνιση....
> 
> Άντε να κανονίσουμε κανένα Wii-gathering να γνωριστούν και τα Mii μας.


Ποπο φίλε μου!!! Καλέ μου φίλε Σωκράτη! Θες να περάσουμε να σου κάνουμε παρέα να μην εισαι μόνος σου!?!? Κυριακή καλά είναι?
 ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sokratisg
> 
> Another happy Wii owner πλέον!    Παιδιά είναι φοβερό και τώρα στις 15 του μήνα περιμένω το Zelda και το καλώδιο για 480p απεικόνιση....
> 
> Άντε να κανονίσουμε κανένα Wii-gathering να γνωριστούν και τα Mii μας. 
> 
> 
> Πες μου ότι βγάζει HDMI...........


Όχι, μόνο χρωμοδιαφορές έχει (component, τα 3 ομοαξονικά, extra αξεσουάρ 30 ευρά). Αυτό είναι αναλογικού τύπου, χειρότερο μάλλον από το VGA που έχει το pc. Επίσης 480p είναι ή 640x480 ή 854x480 (16:9). 

Πάντως βγαίνει πολύ ακριβά ρε γαμώτο, αν θες να πάρεις και 2ο χειριστήριο και component είσαι στα ~350 ευρώ.

----------


## B52

> Another happy Wii owner πλέον!    Παιδιά είναι φοβερό και τώρα στις 15 του μήνα περιμένω το Zelda και το καλώδιο για 480p απεικόνιση....


Aν θες το Zelda το εχει ο Αimos (ο κουμπαρος μου) και δεν του αρεσει.... θα σε παρω και voip..... για ανταλλαγη..  ::

----------


## pan-pan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sokratisg
> 
> Another happy Wii owner πλέον!    Παιδιά είναι φοβερό και τώρα στις 15 του μήνα περιμένω το Zelda και το καλώδιο για 480p απεικόνιση....
> 
> 
> Aν θες το Zelda το εχει ο Αimos (ο κουμπαρος μου) και δεν του αρεσει.... θα σε παρω και voip..... για ανταλλαγη..


Δεν του αρεσει??...Ιεροσυλοι...

----------


## aangelis

> μακρυά από τα HDMI!!! Μακρυά από Blu-ray και HD-DVD!!! Μποϊκοτάρετε αυτές τις DRM @@ριες!!!


*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από erasmospunk
> 
> μακρυά από τα HDMI!!! Μακρυά από Blu-ray και HD-DVD!!! Μποϊκοτάρετε αυτές τις DRM @@ριες!!!
> 
> 
> *++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*


Ωπα βρε... μακρυα και σκορδα....  ::  
Για εξηγησε μας γιατι μακρυα και τα λοιπα ?

----------


## erasmospunk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από erasmospunk
> 
> ...


Καλά όχι ακριβώς για το HDMI αλλά για το HDCP που υλοποιεί.




> HD DVD and Blu-ray Disc players allow content providers to set an Image Constraint Token (ICT) flag that will only output full-resolution digital signals using HDCP. If such a player is connected to a non-HDCP-enabled television set and the content is flagged, the player will output a downsampled 480p signal. Many high-definition television sets currently in use are not HDCP-capable, and this would initially negate some of the key benefits of HD DVD and Blu-ray Disc for those consumers.

----------


## sokratisg

Παιδιά 480p βγάζει το Wii αλλά για την τηλεόρασή μου είναι τέλειο μιας και μέχρι εκεί φτάνει. Ανυπομονώ να έρθει και το καλώδιο για να δω άσπρη μέρα.

----------


## B52

::

----------


## romeodan

το πηρα σημερα , και ξεσκιστικα στο τεννις ( και οχι μονο)

μιας και δεν ειχα αλλη παιχνιδομηχανη μου φαινεται απιστευτη.

τα παιχνιδια ειναι λιγο παιδικα βεβαια , αλλα περιμενω κατι καλυτερο.

κανενας καλος τιτλος παιχνιδιου ?

----------


## erasmospunk

> κανενας καλος τιτλος παιχνιδιου ?


δες εδώ

----------


## sokratisg

> το πηρα σημερα


Πότε να κανονίσουμε για κανά διπλό να σε σκίσω λίγο;  ::   :: 

*Zelda Twilight Princess, Call Of Duty 3, Red Steel* είναι κάποια από τα καλύτερα που κυκλοφορούν μέχρι στιγμής. Μπες και http://www.gametrailers.com για κανά trailer εάν δεν είσαι σίγουρος.
Επίσης με την καρτούλα των 20euro για τους πόντους της Nintendo μπορείς να κατεβάσεις παλαιά παιχνίδια από SNES, NES, MegaDrive απλά το μόνο μείον είναι ότι τα περισσότερα χρειάζοντα το classic controller που πωλείται ξεχωριστά.

Στείλε pm για να κανονίσουμε μέσα στο Σουκου για κανά κάψιμο στο bowling.  ::   :: 

By the way: Σήμερα το σύνδεσα ασύρματα με το AP του σπιτιού μου και έκανε και τα update του κανονικότατα. Πολύ καλή υποστήριξη από την Nintendo Ελλάδος. Μέχρι και το License Agreement ήταν γραμμένο στα ελληνικά.  ::  Βέβαια ρούφηξε και 2mbit για να κατεβάσει τα απαραίτητα updates αλλά δεν πήρε πολύ. Τo Weather Channel είναι ακόμα disabled αλλά τουλάχιστον παίζει πλέον το WiiConnect24 και το WiiOnlineShop.

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από romeodan
> 
> το πηρα σημερα
> 
> 
> Πότε να κανονίσουμε για κανά διπλό να σε σκίσω λίγο;  
> 
> *Zelda Twilight Princess, Call Of Duty 3, Red Steel* είναι κάποια από τα καλύτερα που κυκλοφορούν μέχρι στιγμής. Μπες και http://www.gametrailers.com για κανά trailer εάν δεν είσαι σίγουρος.
> Επίσης με την καρτούλα των 20euro για τους πόντους της Nintendo μπορείς να κατεβάσεις παλαιά παιχνίδια από SNES, NES, MegaDrive απλά το μόνο μείον είναι ότι τα περισσότερα χρειάζοντα το classic controller που πωλείται ξεχωριστά.
> ...


A!! ρε καμμενοι....  ::  εχετε pcια με super duper καρτες γραφικων και καθεστε και πεζετε γουι για το gameplay του.....  ::

----------


## aangelis

> A!! ρε καμμενοι....  εχετε pcια με super duper καρτες γραφικων και καθεστε και πεζετε γουι για το gameplay του.....


τρελες  :: 
ακου εκει παίζει παιχνίδια για το gameplay!

----------


## cirrus

Το μόνο χρήσιμο που βρίσκω στο wii είναι το wii remote.
1
2
3
4
5
Και έχει μόνο 40€
πάω να πάρω ένα...

----------


## B52

> Το μόνο χρήσιμο που βρίσκω στο wii είναι το wii remote.
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> Και έχει μόνο 40€
> πάω να πάρω ένα...


ΩΡΑΙΟΣ ΑΠΛΑ.... αυτο μαλιστα...  ::

----------


## nOiz

Λοιπόν για πείτε μου τι θα κάνατε στη θέση μου :

Θα παίρνατε 

1xWD Raptor 36Gb για να κάνετε raid με τον άλλο που έχετε
1x320Gb WD γιατί οι άλλοι δυο δίσκοι σας έχουν γεμίσει
1x Creative Zen V 2Gb γιατί θέλετε να ακούτε μουσική στο δρόμο και δεν έχετε κανένα φορητό player.

*ή* θα παίρνατε το Wii ?

Οι δίσκοι και το Zen είναι μια επιλογή όλα μαζί, η άλλη είναι το Wii. Ακούω προτάσεις  ::   ::

----------


## B52

> Λοιπόν για πείτε μου τι θα κάνατε στη θέση μου :
> 
> Θα παίρνατε 
> 
> 1xWD Raptor 36Gb για να κάνετε raid με τον άλλο που έχετε
> 1x320Gb WD γιατί οι άλλοι δυο δίσκοι σας έχουν γεμίσει
> 1x Creative Zen V 2Gb γιατί θέλετε να ακούτε μουσική στο δρόμο και δεν έχετε κανένα φορητό player.
> 
> *ή* θα παίρνατε το Wii ?
> ...


1xWD Raptor 36Gb 
1x320Gb WD 
1x Creative Zen V 2Gb 

Δαγκωτό....

----------


## kontak

1xWD Raptor 36Gb 
1x320Gb WD 
1x Creative Zen V 2Gb

Επίσης και από εμένα!

----------


## priestjim

Βάλε και μένα μέσα για ένα pigtail N female σε UFL και μια CM6  ::   ::   ::

----------


## cirrus

Εγώ θα έπαιρνα ένα wii remote και θα μάζευα μερικά λεφτά ακόμη να έπαιρνα και ένα mac mini  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Ο καθένας τον κοντό και τον μακρύ του. Από παιχνιδομηχανή το κάνατε Mouse, και από mouse το κάνατε Raptor και MP3 Player. Ρε παιδιά έλεος. Εάν δεν το παίξετε δεν μπορείτε να κρίνετε κάποια πράγματα. Άιντε σε κανά Πλαίσιο μπας και δείτε λίγο φως.  ::   ::

----------


## cirrus

> Ο καθένας τον κοντό και τον μακρύ του.


awmn είμαστε αν δεν έλεγε ο καθένας το μακρύ του και το κοντό του δεν θα την παλεύαμε  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Πέρα από την πλάκα, αν ήμουνα των παιχνιδομηχανών θα το σκεφτόμουνα να πάω προς ps3 πλευρά είναι η αλήθεια. Όπως το βλέπω το ps3 είναι παιχνιδομηχανή, ενώ wii είναι περισσότερο παιχνιδομηχανούλα (όχι ότι μπορεί να μην έχει φοβερό gameplay και καλά παιχνίδια αλλά έτσι μου κάθεται...  ::  ).

----------


## sokratisg

> Όπως το βλέπω το ps3 είναι παιχνιδομηχανή, ενώ wii είναι περισσότερο παιχνιδομηχανούλα (όχι ότι μπορεί να μην έχει φοβερό gameplay και καλά παιχνίδια αλλά έτσι μου κάθεται...  ).


Εν μέρη έχεις δίκιο αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι και το PS3 θα κοστίζει 600ευρόπουλα οπότε γίνεται κάπως "τσουχτερό" στην αγορά του. Χώρια που οι απανωτές καθυστερήσεις του (ούτε ανεμογκάστρη να είχε  ::   ::  ) το έχουν κάνει να φαντάζει μακρινό μέλλον. Πάντως για hardcore gamers και εγώ δεν θα πρότεινα το Wii αλλά το Xbox360 το οποίο από ότι έχω διαβάσει και ακούσει πρέπει να μ@μ@ει. Το Wii είναι περισσότερο για κάποιον που ψάχνεται κάπως διαφορετικά στον χώρο των console games και έχει μάθει να διασκεδάζει με το gameplay και τον χαρακτήρα των παιχνιδιών της Nintendo.

----------


## B52

> Ρε παιδιά έλεος. Εάν δεν το παίξετε δεν μπορείτε να κρίνετε κάποια πράγματα.


Συνεχιζε να το παιζεις και θα δεις.........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## cirrus

> Εν μέρη έχεις δίκιο αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι και το PS3 θα κοστίζει 600ευρόπουλα οπότε γίνεται κάπως "τσουχτερό" στην αγορά του. Χώρια που οι απανωτές καθυστερήσεις του (ούτε ανεμογκάστρη να είχε   ) το έχουν κάνει να φαντάζει μακρινό μέλλον. Πάντως για hardcore gamers και εγώ δεν θα πρότεινα το Wii αλλά το Xbox360 το οποίο από ότι έχω διαβάσει και ακούσει πρέπει να μ@μ@ει. Το Wii είναι περισσότερο για κάποιον που ψάχνεται κάπως διαφορετικά στον χώρο των console games και έχει μάθει να διασκεδάζει με το gameplay και τον χαρακτήρα των παιχνιδιών της Nintendo.


Δεν ξέρω... για κάποιον περίεργο λόγο είμαι αντίθετος με το xbox360 (λέγε τον λόγο microsoft). Ενώ βλέπεις στην sony κάτι καλύτερο γίνεται. Επίσης στο συγκριτικό γραφικών δεν βλέπω και φοβερές διαφορές. Δεν λέω τα λεφτά δεν είναι λίγα αλλά τι να γίνει όπως και να έχει το πράγμα προτιμάω sony over microsoft.

edit: καλά έχουν ξεφύγει εντελώς με το wii remote: 1 2

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sokratisg
> 
> Εν μέρη έχεις δίκιο αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι και το PS3 θα κοστίζει 600ευρόπουλα οπότε γίνεται κάπως "τσουχτερό" στην αγορά του. Χώρια που οι απανωτές καθυστερήσεις του (ούτε ανεμογκάστρη να είχε   ) το έχουν κάνει να φαντάζει μακρινό μέλλον. Πάντως για hardcore gamers και εγώ δεν θα πρότεινα το Wii αλλά το Xbox360 το οποίο από ότι έχω διαβάσει και ακούσει πρέπει να μ@μ@ει. Το Wii είναι περισσότερο για κάποιον που ψάχνεται κάπως διαφορετικά στον χώρο των console games και έχει μάθει να διασκεδάζει με το gameplay και τον χαρακτήρα των παιχνιδιών της Nintendo.
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω... για κάποιον περίεργο λόγο είμαι αντίθετος με το xbox360 (λέγε τον λόγο microsoft). Ενώ βλέπεις στην sony κάτι καλύτερο γίνεται. Επίσης στο συγκριτικό γραφικών δεν βλέπω και φοβερές διαφορές. Δεν λέω τα λεφτά δεν είναι λίγα αλλά τι να γίνει όπως και να έχει το πράγμα προτιμάω sony over microsoft.


ρε αμα σου χαρισουνε ενα microsoft mouse θα τους το πας πισω?  ::   :: Κοιτα σπιτι κατι microsoft θαχεις δε μπορει .  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## cirrus

> ρε αμα σου χαρισουνε ενα microsoft mouse θα τους το πας πισω?


Να σου πω την αλήθεια μου έχουνε χαρίσει ένα microsoft mouse (αυτό χρησιμοποιώ κιόλας αυτή την στιγμή). Ναι δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τα microsoft mouses (στο κάτω κάτω mouse είναι... ούτε software να bugιάζει, ούτε τρελό hardware να προσπαθήσουν να το κλειδώσουν μέχρι αηδίας). Αν και σε λίγο καιρό όπως πάνε τα πράγματα ακόμη και τα mouse θα πρέπει να είναι paladium certified για να τα παίξεις με τα windows σου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gRooV

> Το Wii είναι περισσότερο για κάποιον που ψάχνεται κάπως διαφορετικά στον χώρο των console games και έχει μάθει να διασκεδάζει με το gameplay και τον χαρακτήρα των παιχνιδιών της Nintendo.


Πες την αλήθεια Σωκράτη στον κόσμο!!! Πες τον πραγματικό λόγο που αγόρασες το Wiiii!!! Πες ότι είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να χάσεις κανά κιλό!!!  ::   ::

----------


## B52

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sokratisg
> 
> Το Wii είναι περισσότερο για κάποιον που ψάχνεται κάπως διαφορετικά στον χώρο των console games και έχει μάθει να διασκεδάζει με το gameplay και τον χαρακτήρα των παιχνιδιών της Nintendo.
> 
> 
> Πες την αλήθεια Σωκράτη στον κόσμο!!! Πες τον πραγματικό λόγο που αγόρασες το Wiiii!!! Πες ότι είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να χάσεις κανά κιλό!!!


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  γεια σου ρε groov αυτο δεν το ειχα σκεφτει....  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Πες την αλήθεια Σωκράτη στον κόσμο!!! Πες τον πραγματικό λόγο που αγόρασες το Wiiii!!! Πες ότι είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να χάσεις κανά κιλό!!!


Οι φτωχοί εν πνεύμα! Τςςς τςςς! Τι να πει κανείς! 

Βρε Πόντιε, εσύ αυτός νομίζεις ότι είναι ο λόγος που το αγόρασα; Κάτσε να βγει κανά game με XXX και θα σου πω εγώ όταν θα με παρακαλάς να έρθεις να παίξεις! Ούτε σε screenshot δεν έχει!  ::   ::   :: 

Edit: Το απαυτώσαμε το topic.  ::   ::

----------


## commando

εγω ναρθω να παιξω?ειναι γ@μ@το οπως λενε μα καλα σε 2 μερες 325000 πωλησεις?

----------


## NetTraptor

http://www.engadget.com/2006/12/15/w...h-all-of-them/

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## cirrus

> http://www.engadget.com/2006/12/15/w...h-all-of-them/


Κρίμα και το έχω παραγγείλει. Θα το στείλω πίσω με το που έρθει, για να μου αλλάξουν το strap  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

http://www.wiihaveaproblem.com/

 ::   ::

----------


## Belibem

Όσοι τυχεροί διαθέτετε ένα wii κάντε την χάρη στον εαυτό σας και πάρτε το zelda. Απλά απίστευτο  ::  
Δεν μπορώ να γράψω όμως περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες διότι:
α) Πονάει το χέρι μου από την χτεσινή 5ωρη ξιφομαχία.
β) Το Hyrule κινδυνεύει και μόνο εγώ μπορώ να το σώσω  ::

----------


## craven

Το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα μαζί με το wii είναι να πάρω το zelda ... απλά ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ παιχνίδι.. δεν είχα ξαναπαίξει κανένα zelda πάρα μόνο διάβαζα για τον μύθο που χουν αφήσει.. και η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν ξεκίνησα είπα συμπαθητικό και απλό παιχνίδι με απλά quests στο χωριό...

Και μετά έγινε ο χαμός  ::  .. απλά άψογο  :: 

ps. Σήμερα ξεκίνησε και το weather channel ... μόλις 5 λεπτά πρόλαβα να το δώ πριν φύγω για την δουλειά (το πήρα χαμπάρι απ το led του wii που ήταν αναβόσβηνε όταν ξύπνησα)

----------


## DragonFighter

Τι wiiiiΜανία έχει πέσει ορέ;
Τόσο καλό είναι πια αυτό το wii?

----------


## craven

Αφού κάθεται και παίζει η γυναίκα μου που το xbox το ακουμπούσε μόνο για ταινίες... ε καλό είναι  ::  

Να πέσουν λίγο και οι τιμές στα παιχνίδια (έστω όταν παλιώσουν) καλά θα ήταν  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Προσθέστε και εμένα στο σύλλογο των απανταχού Wii-μινιτών . Πολύ κάψιμο λέμε  ::

----------


## SpIdr

AWiiMN

----------


## sotirisk

Μόλις το τσίμπησα κι εγώ.
Άλλη αίσθηση, το σφύριγμα στις ρακέτες από το μεγαφωνάκι στο tennis είναι όλα τα λεφτά  :: 

btw, όσον αφορά το strap, το χειριστήριο που είχε η συσκευασία είχε το λεπτό, ενώ το 2ο που πήρα το καινούριο (με 1 mm διάμετρο). εσάς τι έχει?

----------


## petzi

θα με κοροιδέψετε, αλλά είχα να πάρω κονσόλα παιχνιδιών από τα 11-12 μου (ένα atari τότε, επάνάσταση για το 1980 αν θυμάμαι καλά). Το είχε φέρει ο Άγιος Βασίλης.
Μετά από τόσα που άκουσα, είπα στον Άγιο να μου το φέρει...
Wiiiiiiii
Και παλι το πρώτο παιχνίδι δώρο είναι τένις.. αλλά τι τέννις....

Όλά τα λεφτά η προειδοποίηση πριν αρχισει το παιχνίδι για να προσέξεις να απομακρύνεις αντικείμενα και ανθρώπους από δίπλα....

Ασε που αμα παλιώσει μπορεί να γίνεται και εξωτερική συσκευή για client...

να σαι καλά αγιε βασίλη....
την Πρωτοχρονιά πες του sokratisg να φέρει τα δισκάκια του να παίξουμε...

----------


## sokratisg

> την Πρωτοχρονιά πες του sokratisg να φέρει τα δισκάκια του να παίξουμε...


Περικλή καλωσήρθες στην παρέα των καμμένων! 

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!

Για να έρθω την Πρωτοχρονιά πρέπει να φροντίσεις να έχεις κανά κουραμπιέ (ή μελομακάρονο) και να καθαρίσεις και την καμινάδα σου!  ::   ::

----------


## petzi

Μην πείτε ότι δεν σας το πα....
Στο MediaMarkt Κηφισού και Π Ραλλη είδα ότι τα παιχνίδια έχουν φθηνότερα από τα άλλα καταστήματα (έως και 20 euro διαφορά*)
Πήρα το cod3 με 49 euro όταν σε άλλα καταστήματα πωλείται στανταρ 59. 
Τρεχάτε να προλάβετε γιατί δεν θα διαθέσουν άλλα σε αυτή τη τιμή από ότι μου είπε ο υπάλληλος.... 

(*ναι είχε παιχνίδα με 39 euros)

----------


## Johny

προσπαθω να δω τι το καλο εχει αυτο το μηχανημα...  :: 
ασχετο κ οφφ τοπικ...
Αυτος ο Β52 πια μεσα σε ολα ειναι! πραγματικα εχει γινει το ειδωλο μ! 
Απο pc κανει παπαδες κ εχει τα παντα....Αμαξι τουμπανο εχει....Γυναικα κ σπιτι εχει...! θα πεθανω με το μυστηριο πως τα προλαβαινει ολα ειλικρινα!!! εγω τρελαινομαι δεν μπορω να κανω μια κινηση χωρις να παραμελησω κ να αφησω πισω κατι απτα 4 !

----------


## sokratisg

> ασχετο κ οφφ τοπικ...


Καρά-offtopic όμως!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

ρε κανα διπλο να παιξουμε που εχω αδεια τωρα?

----------


## koum6984

> Να πέσουν λίγο και οι τιμές στα παιχνίδια (έστω όταν παλιώσουν) καλά θα ήταν


Στο εξωτερικο ''εσπασε''.
Αναμονη να δουμε και εδω τι θα κανουν.
Αλλα σε τιμες δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος με τις υπολοιπες κονσολες τα παιχνιδια του ps3 οσα ειναι blue-ray θα ειναι σαν να αγοραζεις wii η nintendo ειχε ανεκαθεν τις χαμηλοτερες τιμες και στις κονσολες και στα παιχνιδια.

----------


## vangel

Μόνο 49Ε;;;; Super τιμή. Πάω να πάρω 10 κομμάτια και να βρω και το cd της Θώδη. Ναι αυτό με τα κάλαντα. Το θέλω original να διαβάσω όλους τους συντελεστές από το ένθετο.  ::  Έχει και τους στίχους;

WIIIIIIIIIIII iiixaaaaaaaaaa. Σούζα  ::

----------


## ted007

επιτελους ξεπιαστηκα και μπορω να γραψω.....το Wii φταιει ¨-)))))

δεν ξεκιναμε να λεμε, οσοι τυχεροι εχουμε, τα νουμερα των Wii μας για να μπουν ολα στην "πλατεια" ????

ted007: 6157264323825501

...... 


> Στο εξωτερικο ''εσπασε''.


 για δωσε info please

----------


## romeodan

οκ για παμε

romeodan : 4002 1775 4347 9262

ted007 σε έβαλα στις επαφές μου οπότε αν με βάλεις και εσύ τότε επικοινωνούμε

άντε και οι άλλοι ( petzi κτλ.)

----------


## koum6984

> Στο εξωτερικο ''εσπασε''.
> 
> 
>  για δωσε info please


Επειδη οι μεγαλες κουβεντες δεν μου αρεσουν θα σου πω την τεταρτη με σιγουρια απο οτι μιλησα με ενα φιλαρακι παιζει το εξης σεναριο
καρτα μνημης sd στην οποια βαζεις ενα αρχειακι loader το οποιο πας και το τρεχεις απο τον φακελο που ειναι οι φωτογραφιες και μετα βαζεις το αντιγραμενο δισκακι , αυτο βεβαια που δεν μου ειπε ακομα ειναι εαν χρειαζετε εγχειρηση το wii , τα υπολοιπα φιλε ted την τεταρτη που θα το βαλω στο χειρουργικο τραπεζι.
Ελπιζω - νομιζω να μην χρειαζετε εγχειρηση.

----------


## ted007

koum6984 αμα ειναι πες ποτε ειναι να το παιδεψεις, να ερθω να βοηθησω,.... 
γουσταρω τετοια χειρουργεια ( Software / hardware )
5 xbox εχουν περασει απο τα χερια μου 

romeodan μολις το ξαναπαρω στα χερια μου 
( ελπιζω αυριο δευτερα να το εχω) .... 

ειπα τα το αφησω λιγο στον πατερα μου ....  ::

----------


## koum6984

http://wiihacks.blogspot.com/
enjoy μέχρι την τετάρτη που θα ξέρω σίγουρα τι παίζει και πώς.

----------


## SpIdr

ελπιζω να ερθουν γρηγορα τα καλα νεα και ελπιζω η δουλεια να γινεται χωρις εγχειρηση γιατι πραγματικα ειναι τοσο ομορφο που δεν θελω να του βαλω χερι ουτε και γω  ::

----------


## sotirisk

ayto to mynhma einai apo to wii!! :d opera powered!

----------


## ted007

εεε πες μας και τον αριθμο σου ντε!!!

----------


## sotirisk

> εεε πες μας και τον αριθμο σου ντε!!!


8910 4403 9963 4369

edit:
μέχρι στιγμής υπάρχει τρόπος να παίξεις gamecube homebrew στο wii και περιγράφεται εδώ: http://wii-news.dcemu.co.uk/running-hom ... 44842.html

just for reference (π.χ. μπορείς να τρέξεις emulator etc.).

btw τα παιχνίδια του virtual console είναι σαφώς υπερτιμολογημένα, θα έπρεπε η nintendo να τα δίνει δωρεάν "τιμής ένεκεν".  ::

----------


## nOiz

http://wiihacks.blogspot.com/2006/12/wi ... l-car.html

----------


## bedrock

Another Wii happy owner!!!!

Ρε παίδες πολύ μανίκι το gameplay  ::  

Aλλά super!!!

Πήρα και COD3!

----------


## ted007

εντυπωσεις υστερα απο 11 ωρες παιχνιδιου με 14 ατομα

μιλαμε για το Sports..... απλα καταπληκτικο....

κανεις δεν βαρεθηκε......
Α+ το bowling (στηθηκε πρωταθλημα με ΟΛΑ τα ατομα )
A το tennis (ομοιως)
A- το box
C το golf (πολυ αργο για πολλα ατομα)
ξαναλεω 14 ατομα !!!!
πολλα απο τα οποια ουτε να δουν κονσολα τυπου xbox - Ps2

παρατηρηση: αν και δεν εκλισε καθολου η κονσολα, επεζε ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ, η θερμοκρασια της ηταν ελαχιστα πιο πανω απο του δωματιου και το τροφοδοτικο δροσερο !!!!!!
ΠΟΛΥ καλη δουλεια !!

κανενας αντυπωσεις απο αλλα games? COD3 κλπ...

----------


## maxfuels

Αγόρασα το Red Steel για τον μικρό και μας κατέπληξε ! Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το συνδέσω με inet  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

mii want a wii  ::

----------


## mojiro

το wii-mote πεζει και σα mouse!

http://wiihacks.blogspot.com/2006/12/ho ... -your.html

----------


## maxfuels

> το wii-mote πεζει και σα mouse!
> 
> http://wiihacks.blogspot.com/2006/12/ho ... -your.html


Ρε εχετε το νου σας ποτε θα βγει το Boot Loader να τακτοποιήσουμε το εργαλείο γιατί προχτες μετρησα 59 ευρω για το Red Steel...  ::

----------


## ted007

ειμαστε στην αναμονη για νεοτερα απο τον koum6984 !!!! 
ακους εσυ?? μην ξεχνιομαστε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Ο δικός μου friend number είναι:

6904929579949882

Άντε να δούμε πότε θα παίζουμε και online. Δεν του δίνω πάνω από μήνα να γλυτώνει το ξεπάτωμα από θέμα hacks.  ::   ::

----------


## romeodan

10 ώρες παιχνιδιού με 10 άτομα... 

τα έπαιξα.....
τους έσκισα όμως στο bowling ( ακους σωκρατη ???? σε περιμενω !!)& sto tennis
εβαλα φιλο και έπαιζε 45 λεπτα box (σήμερα δεν μπορεί να περπατήσει !!)
άντε peri στίσε ένα site για να καταχωρηθούμε όλου οι wiifriends (με αριθμούς) για να μην ψαχνόμαστε στο forum...

----------


## SpIdr

Files - Wii Media Center X lets you browse your files located on your server. 

http://www.redkawa.com/mediacenters/wiimediacenterx/


Wii/iTunes Flash Player 

http://www.dottunes.net/wii.html

----------


## georgeporos

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ  ::   ::   ::  
Σημερα το πηρα και εγω. θα πεξω και θα πω εντιπωσεις.
Αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι η Nintendo αυτην την φορα θα παει πολυ μπροστα..... ( Οπως παλια. ) Μην ξεχναμε ποιος εκανε την επανασταση.
Καποτε δεν υπηρχε σπιτι χωρης nes , snes .

----------


## commando

ρε βαλτε κ κανα βιντεακι να δουμε!!!!! παρτε ενα με την αγαπημενη μου Opera που ειδα εγω αν και δεν εχει ελληνικα(τι ζηταω!)
ftp://ftp.styx.awmn/Uploads/wii_demo.mp4

----------


## petzi

έλα, για πάμε http://www.wii.awmn με το wii μας... (σύντομα περισσότερα)

----------


## pan-pan

Να ρωτησω κατι χαζο.. DVD παιζει η εχει σαν το game cube δικα του δισκακια για να αποφυγει η Nintendo τους πειρατες?

----------


## koum6984

ΜΟΥΦΕΣ αυτα που μου λεγαν για loader και π@π@ριες δεν ισχυει τιποτα βρωμα ηταν που ειχαν βγαλει κανα 2 μαγαζια με κονσολες και τσιπαρισματα για να πουλησουν κονσολες.
Δεν παιζει τιποτα απο ολα αυτα.
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=12715
το συγκεκριμενο video ειναι μουφα ΜΟΥΦΑ

----------


## ted007

χεχεχε δεν πειραζει.......

ολα με τον καιρο τους ¨-)

παντως οποιος μαθει κατι ας ριξει ενα ποστ εδω μεσα 

αληθεια το http://www.wii.awmn παιζει ή ακομα δεν εχουν ενημερωθει οι DNS?

----------


## pan-pan

Δεν εγινα κατανοητος μαλλον.. Δεν ρωταω για το αν εχει σπασει αλλα για το αν παιρνει DVD. Μπορω δηλ να δω μια ταινια ας πουμε? Η τα δισκακια ειναι ειδικα δισκακια της Nintendo οπως στο game-cube?

----------


## petzi

> χεχεχε δεν πειραζει.......
> 
> ολα με τον καιρο τους ¨-)
> 
> παντως οποιος μαθει κατι ας ριξει ενα ποστ εδω μεσα 
> 
> αληθεια το http://www.wii.awmn παιζει ή ακομα δεν εχουν ενημερωθει οι DNS?


δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν παίζει... σε μένα παίζει...
θα το τσεκάρω
προσωρινά http://10.86.90.132/wii/

----------


## mojiro

δεν ειναι ενεργο ακομη...



```
[email protected]:~# dig axfr awmn| grep wii
[email protected]:~#
```




> wii.awmn 28/12/2006 Προς έλεγχο

----------


## sokratisg

Από Wii Opera ανοίξτε http://10.32.49.2:8192 (ή και από οποιονδήποτε web browser αλλά δεν έχει νόημα λόγο του skin)

Έβαλα χθες το wiimediacenterx και πέταξα μέσα μερικά samples έτσι για τον χαβαλέ.  ::  


Για μετατροπή από Video-->FLV βρήκα αυτό το προγραμματάκι. Το μόνο μείον του είναι ότι κάτω δεξιά προσθέτει το logo του (δεν το έχω "πληρώσει" ακόμα  ::  ). Για 3 λεπτά mov-->flv μου πήρε 12 λεπτά!  ::   ::  (AMD 3500+, 2GB RAM)

----------


## bedrock

Ρε παίδες προσπαθώ να το κάνω connect με το ap μου το σπίτι ... Το βρίσκει, του δίνω static ip και μετά κάνει check το Internet connection... Kαι πάπαλα...

Τι να κάνω???

Και ο opera που βρίσκεται???????????????????  ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Ρε παίδες προσπαθώ να το κάνω connect με το ap μου το σπίτι ... Το βρίσκει, του δίνω static ip και μετά κάνει check το Internet connection... Kαι πάπαλα...
> 
> Τι να κάνω???
> 
> Και ο opera που βρίσκεται???????????????????


θέλει κι άλλα.
gateway και dns, τα έχει λίγο πιο κάτω, αλλά λόγω βλαμμένου interface κι εγώ έφαγα κάνα μισάωρο. 

για opera πας στο κανάλι που έχει για να κατεβάζεις παιχνίδια κλπ και τον έχει σαν trial (με 0 πόντους).

----------


## SpIdr

σκεφτομαι να το πουλησω 60ε πιο κατω απ οτι το πηρα ακομη το σκεφτομαι υπαρχει κανεις που να θελει ? ειναι αγορασμενο μιας βδομαδας απο γερμανο ολοκαινουριο.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## SpIdr

οχι αλλα θελω να αγορασω κινητο και το σκεφτηκα μετα  ::

----------


## kontak

http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?cati ... bid=272919



http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/wiiplay.jsp

----------


## erasmospunk

> σκεφτομαι να το πουλησω 60ε πιο κατω απ οτι το πηρα ακομη το σκεφτομαι υπαρχει κανεις που να θελει ? ειναι αγορασμενο μιας βδομαδας απο γερμανο ολοκαινουριο.


Εγώ το θέλω άμεσα! Αν θες να ανταλάξουμε με επιδότηση που θα πάρω για σύνδεση.

----------


## aligator

> Files - Wii Media Center X lets you browse your files located on your server. 
> 
> http://www.redkawa.com/mediacenters/wiimediacenterx/
> 
> 
> Wii/iTunes Flash Player 
> 
> http://www.dottunes.net/wii.html


Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Προσωπικά ενδιάφερομαι πάρα πολύ να αγοράσω ενα wii ειδικά αν μπορεί να γίνει media player (να τραβάει και να παίζει αρχεία από server). Το έχεις δει στη πράξη το συγκεκριμένο ?

----------


## SpIdr

http://wii.qj.net/-UPDATE-Xbox-Linux-te ... /aid/77652

----------


## ektokseythra$

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από cirrus
> 
> Το μόνο χρήσιμο που βρίσκω στο wii είναι το wii remote.
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> Και έχει μόνο 40€
> ...


με το που θα βγει emu ποσταρατε!!

----------


## ektokseythra$

συγγνωμη που θα διαφωνησω αλλα δεν γινεται αλλιως! καλο το wiimote αλλα τι να το κανεις αν εχεις γραφικα PS2/nintendo[μωρουδιακα]????
http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/20 ... een001.jpg
http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/20 ... een002.jpg
http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/20 ... een003.jpg
http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/20 ... een005.jpg
ουτε καν αντανακλασεις δεν βλεπω!! τι στο καλο χαρτινα ειναι τα οπλα? 
τα παιχνιδια μπορει να ειναι interaction αλλα οχι μονο. με τι κοσμο θα αληλλεπιδρασεις? με την ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ψευτια? 
[τα γραφικα ειναι σαν του PSP σε παρα πολλες περιπτωσεις,οσοι εχετε καταλαβαινετε τι εννοω!]
http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/20 ... een001.jpg
http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/20 ... een002.jpg

δεν λεω οτι το wii δεν θα εχει 1-2 παιχνιδια καλα αλλα τι να τα κανεις την στιγμη που μπορεις να εχεις full HD & bluray στο ps3?? σκεφτειτε PS & x360 τι χρησιμοτητα θα εχουν σε 3 χρονια και σκεφτειτε και το wii...

----------


## mojiro

για τα γραφικα του στο cod ειναι ξεπερασμενο... δε μπορω
να το συγκρινω με τις αλλες κονσολες διοτι δεν εχω δει,
ωστοσο τετοια γραφικα το pc τα εχει εδω και καμια 6ετια...

το 1o unreal tournament ειχε πολυ ανωτερα γραφικα...

Θελω να πιστευω οτι ειναι πιο πολυ εξ' αιτιας του παιχνιδιου
παρα της συσκευης.

----------


## petzi

> http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=5398&subid=2&pubid=272919
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/wiiplay.jsp


που να τρέχεις....
http://www.nintendo.gr/news/showmediano.asp?arid=850

----------


## mojiro

http://www.wii-modchips.com/
http://www.llamma.com/wii/mods/Wii_Mods.htm
http://www.wiimodwii.com/
http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=119871
http://www.buzzhumor.com/videos/5635/Wii_Mod

----------


## aligator

> συγγνωμη που θα διαφωνησω αλλα δεν γινεται αλλιως! καλο το wiimote αλλα τι να το κανεις αν εχεις γραφικα PS2/nintendo[μωρουδιακα]????
> http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/20 ... een001.jpg
> http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/20 ... een002.jpg
> http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/20 ... een003.jpg
> http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/20 ... een005.jpg
> ουτε καν αντανακλασεις δεν βλεπω!! τι στο καλο χαρτινα ειναι τα οπλα? 
> τα παιχνιδια μπορει να ειναι interaction αλλα οχι μονο. με τι κοσμο θα αληλλεπιδρασεις? με την ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ψευτια? 
> [τα γραφικα ειναι σαν του PSP σε παρα πολλες περιπτωσεις,οσοι εχετε καταλαβαινετε τι εννοω!]
> http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/20 ... een001.jpg
> ...


Να μου επιτρέψεις λοιπόν και εμένα να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Η γυναίκα σου και το παιδί σου πίστεψε με δεν ξέρουν τι είναι οι σκιές και τα full hd graphics.

Εδώ πολοί ακόμα στη χώρα μας δυσκολεύονται να χρησιμοποιήσουν ένα dvd player.

Σήμερα ήμουν στα media market στο Περιστέρι. Λοιπόν 10 λεπτά έπαιζα και έιχαν μαζευτεί γύρω μου πάνω απο 50 άτομα να με κοιτάνε. Το καλύτερο είδα πατέρα να αφήνει playstation 2 και να αγοράζει το wii. 

Δεν λέω καλά τα γραφικά αλλά και την Pamela Aderson αν την είχες κάθε μέρα στο κρεβάτι σου και όλες οι γυναίκες προσπαθούσαν να τις μοιάσουν ή σου προσέφεραν τα ίδια πράγματα κάποια στιγμή θα τη βαριόσουν.

Γραφικά γραφικά γραφικά βαρέθηκα εγώ θέλω να παίξω και να το ευχαριστηθώ να διασκεδάσω και αν κάτι το καταφέρει τελικά να με ψυχαγωγήσει.

Α και μην ξεχνάμε ότι είμαστε σε μια χώρα όπου ο βασικός είναι 700 ευρώ (καθαρά).

----------


## ektokseythra$

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ektokseythra$
> 
> συγγνωμη που θα διαφωνησω αλλα δεν γινεται αλλιως! καλο το wiimote αλλα τι να το κανεις αν εχεις γραφικα PS2/nintendo[μωρουδιακα]????
> http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/20 ... een001.jpg
> http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/20 ... een002.jpg
> http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/20 ... een003.jpg
> http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/20 ... een005.jpg
> ουτε καν αντανακλασεις δεν βλεπω!! τι στο καλο χαρτινα ειναι τα οπλα? 
> τα παιχνιδια μπορει να ειναι interaction αλλα οχι μονο. με τι κοσμο θα αληλλεπιδρασεις? με την ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ψευτια? 
> ...


16 ειμαι ουτε γυναικα ουτε παιδια εχω [παντως καταλαβα τι εννοεις]  ::   ::  
παντως το ιδιο εγινε και με τα PSP/DS και εβγαινε το συμπερασμα οτι το καθενα απευθυνεται σε διαφορετικους καταναλωτες και δεν μπορει να υπαρξει συγκριση. 
αυτο που λεω εγω ειναι οτι τα λεφτα μπορει να φαινονται πολλα αλλα δεν ειναι .. και το PSP ειχε 2 φορες την τιμη του DS ομως τα αξιζε λογω των δυνατοτητων του οι οποιες δυνατοτητες πολλαπλασιαζονταν μεσω των οποιων χακερισματων εκανε ο καθε χρηστης. 
σκεφτειτε τι παιχνιδια βγαινουν τωρα για το DS... μονο της nintendo και ισως κανενα αποτυχημενο multiplatform!! 
ασε που ποοολλοι κανουν το λαθος να βλεπουν τις πωλησεις και αναλογα με αυτες να θεωρουν μια κονσολα καλη η κακη. στην αγορα παιζουν ρολο πολλα πραγματα εκτος απο το ποσο καλη ειναι μια κονσολα ή ενα προϊον .

----------


## SpIdr

λολ ξεχνας οτι worldwide sales(millions)

Ds-35.03

Psp-18.87

λολ ? κριμα που δεν μπορω να βρω ποσοι τιτλοι εχουν βγει σε καθε κονσολα

----------


## ektokseythra$

> λολ ξεχνας οτι worldwide sales(millions)
> 
> Ds-35.03
> 
> Psp-18.87
> 
> λολ ? κριμα που δεν μπορω να βρω ποσοι τιτλοι εχουν βγει σε καθε κονσολα


αυτο ειπα: 
ασε που ποοολλοι κανουν το λαθος να βλεπουν τις πωλησεις και αναλογα με αυτες να θεωρουν μια κονσολα καλη η κακη. στην αγορα παιζουν ρολο πολλα πραγματα εκτος απο το ποσο καλη ειναι μια κονσολα ή ενα προϊον .
δλδ τι μας δειχνουν οι πωλησεις?? οτι παγκοσμιως περισσοτεροι θελουν ενα DS για λογους οπως: τιμη, οθονη αφης, πωροση με nintendo κτλ. Οι χρηστες που αγορασαν το DS γιατι πιστευαν οτι ειναι καλυτερο{ή εστω πιο χρησιμο} και ηξεραν που και γιατι δινουν τα λεφτα τους ειναι ελαχιστο σε σχεση με τους παραπανω!

----------


## pan-pan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ektokseythra$
> 
> συγγνωμη που θα διαφωνησω αλλα δεν γινεται αλλιως! καλο το wiimote αλλα τι να το κανεις αν εχεις γραφικα PS2/nintendo[μωρουδιακα]????
> http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/20 ... een001.jpg
> http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/20 ... een002.jpg
> http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/20 ... een003.jpg
> http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/20 ... een005.jpg
> ουτε καν αντανακλασεις δεν βλεπω!! τι στο καλο χαρτινα ειναι τα οπλα? 
> τα παιχνιδια μπορει να ειναι interaction αλλα οχι μονο. με τι κοσμο θα αληλλεπιδρασεις? με την ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ψευτια? 
> ...


Ρε γαμ..το και εγω σημερα στο Media Market που πηγα ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα. Πηγα να παιξω λιγο τενις και να ριξω και καμια ψιλη στο μποξ και μαζευτηκε ολο το μαγαζι... 
Παντως επειδη ειχα παει με την κοπελα μου μπορω να πω οτι δεν ειναι και συχνο φαινομενο να βλεπεις γυναικα να γουσταρει παιζοντας video games. Και σε αυτον τον τομεα η Nintendo τα καταφερε μια χαρα...  ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

θα σου απαντησω ακριβως οπως τα ειπες αλλα αντιθετα 
στο κατω κατω αν οι nindento funs ειναι τοσοι πολλοι 35m γιατι το gc πατωσε ααα και εφοσων λες για δυνατοτητες και τετοια τοτε γιατι ο κοσμος προτειμησε το ps2 ειναι πολυ φτωχοτερο απο xbox η gc .
Ο κοσμος εχει αρχησει να θελει καινοτομα πραγματα που εχουν εφαρμογη εδω και τωρα. οχι blue ray που δεν εχει ουτε καν ταινιες για να μη πω οτι δεν υπαρχουν τηλεορασεις... το τι τιτλοι εχει μια κονσολα καθοριζεται και απο τις πωλησεις της κονσολας θα δεις τωρα στο wii τιτλους που δεν βγηκαν για gc ...

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## mojiro

> Wii -> για μικρές ηλικίες κυρίως ή για όσους νιώθουν ακόμα παιδιά ή θέλουν κάτι το διαφορετικό.


το εχεις πιασει στα χερια σου ?  ::

----------


## ektokseythra$

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Wii -> για μικρές ηλικίες κυρίως ή για όσους νιώθουν ακόμα παιδιά ή θέλουν κάτι το διαφορετικό. 
> 
> 
> το εχεις πιασει στα χερια σου ?


τα ιδια ακριβως μου ελεγαν για το DS και οταν το επιασα το μονο που καταλαβα ηταν ενα φορητο κουμουτσα και μια οθονη που ηταν ΑΧΡΗΣΤΗ&δυσχρηστη.
οταν αρχισου να πεφτουν οι τηλεορασεις απο τα καλωδια να σας δω!
τεσπα ο bedazzled εχει δικιο εκτος απο το χ360 το οποιο ειναι και για ανυπομονους  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## erasmospunk

> για Linuxάδες.


Πολύ καλό αυτό με το ps3 αλλά νομίζω ότι η sony δεν θα έχει καλές πωλήσεις γιατί έχει μεγάλο κόστος συνολικά. Το blu-ray μπορεί να αποτύχει εμπορικά και τότε δεν θα έχετε πειρατικά παιχνίδια (γιατί δεν θα υπάρχουν συσκευές εγγραφής ή θα είναι πολύ ακριβές).

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## BladeWS

Oπως σερφαρα στο SourceForge βρήκα αυτό:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/darwiin-remote





Δεν ξέρω αν σας φανεί χρήσιμο,μιας και δεν 
έχω ιδέα απο Wii,αν δεν σας κάνει απλά αγνοήστε με. (c) Age

 ::

----------


## erasmospunk

> 2 teraflops ιπποδύναμη


Αυτό θα πρέπει να σε ενθουσιάζει μόνο αν σκοπεύεις να κάνεις παράληλλο προγραμματισμό στο linux με την χρήση του cell, τότε ναι, είναι εντυπωσιακό. Αλλά αν σε νοιάζει μόνο να χρησιμοποιήσεις πράγματα που θα φτιάξουν άλλοι τότε θα περιμένεις πολύ μέχρι να βγεί κάτι stable και γρήγορο (αλλά μέχρι τότε δεν θα είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο). Ότι παίζει τώρα τρέχει μόνο στο ppc κομμάτι του cell και άσε που η sony έχει κλειδώσει την gpu.

Πάντως έχω μια ονείρωξη να πάρω στα χέρια μου ένα cell-based (π.χ. ένα blade) σύστημα και να φτιάξω μια παράλληλη χαζομάρα  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## vmanolis

> Είναι ενδιαφέρουσα η συζήτηση *PS3 vs XBOX360 vs Wii*...


Νέα τροφή για συζήτηση...  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

> Πού το άκουσες αυτό;
> Της nVidia είναι η GPU και ξαναλέω ότι δεν είναι απίθανο να βγει ppc64 driver... δες σε πόσες πλατφόρμες και λειτουργικά έχει κάνει port, όχι σαν την ATI.


Στο ps3 ένα άλλο λειτουργικό τρέχει μέσω virtualisation. Η Sony, για λόγους που δεν ξέρω, έχει απενεργοποιήσει το rsx gpu όταν τρέχει linux (ή όποιο άλλο λειτουργικό τρέχει με ppc). Θα δεις ότι στο linux θα έχεις διαθέσιμα λιγότερο από 256mb γιατί τα υπόλοιπα 256 είναι του rsx. Ότι εικόνα βλέπεις από ps3 linux είναι μέσω ενός (μάλλον virtual) frame buffer.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από erasmospunk
> 
> Πάντως έχω μια ονείρωξη να πάρω στα χέρια μου ένα cell-based (π.χ. ένα blade) σύστημα και να φτιάξω μια παράλληλη χαζομάρα 
> 
> 
> Ειρωνικά το λες αυτό ή έχεις κάτι υπόψη; Τα blade είναι πανάκριβα πάντως, 5ψήφια τιμή..


Ω, ναι! Θέλω έναν τώρα για ακαδημαϊκα προγραμματιστικά πειράματα! Ζήτω το gcc!  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## erasmospunk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PS3
> 
> The PS3 reserves 64 MB RAM *at all times* for XMB functions.
> 
> 
> Μάλλον αυτό λες... και εδώ που τα λέμε, δεν τον απενεργοποιεί τον RSX κάτω από Linux, απλά δεν υπάρχει driver και παίζει σε απλό framebuffer...


Αυτό είναι άλλο. Το xmb είναι το λειτουργικό του ps3, αυτό τρέχει σε hypervisor mode και τρέχει απο πάνω όποιο άλλο λειτουργικό θες. Αυτό ουσιαστικά προσθέτει ένα security layer που προστατευει το hardware από χακιές (hint πειρατία). Δυστυχώς δεν δίνουν πρόσβαση στο rsx.

Για να καταλάβεις τι θέλω να πω, σκέψου το εξής: Τρέχεις windows στο vmware σε ένα μηχάνημα linux. Παρόλο που έχεις την πιο γαμάτη κάρτα γραφικών του κόσμου τα windows δεν μπορούν να την "δουν" όσους drivers και να βάλεις, αυτό ισχύει διότι δεν έχει υλοποιηθεί αυτή η δυνατότητα στο vmware (ακόμα). Το ίδιο ισχύει για το ps3, μόνο που σε αυτήν την περίπτωση η sony μάλλον το έκανε επίτηδες.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Δηλώνω επίσημα και γνώση των συνεπειών, ότι μόλις πήρα ένα Wii "για το σπίτι". Το θέμα παρακολουθείται στενά.  ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

Άντε να βγει και κάνα multiplayer μέσω net να το πεθάνουμε  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Άντε να βγει και κάνα multiplayer μέσω net να το πεθάνουμε


Βρε άσε τα net play και ξεκίνα βάζοντάς με στους friends σου.  ::   ::  Εγώ το έχω κάνει ήδη.  :: 

Έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω το Parade άδειο.  ::

----------


## ZED

Παιδιά μήπως θα έπρεπε να αλλαξεί κατηγορία αυτο το θέμα  ::   ::

----------


## ted007

στο parade ειναι ηδη 4 ατομα....δεν 3ερω ποιοι ειναι χεχεχεχε

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> Άντε να βγει και κάνα multiplayer μέσω net να το πεθάνουμε 
> 
> 
> Βρε άσε τα net play και ξεκίνα βάζοντάς με στους friends σου.   Εγώ το έχω κάνει ήδη. 
> 
> Έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω το Parade άδειο.


νομίζω ότι ο αριθμός σου είναι λάθος.
θα το ξανακοιτάξω βέβαια, αλλά τον ted τον είχε πάρει κανονικά.
 ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Παιδιά μήπως θα έπρεπε να αλλαξεί κατηγορία αυτο το θέμα


Γιατί μήπως πρέπει να πάει στις "Υπηρεσίες παιχνιδιών"; 
Δεν έχουμε ακόμα υπηρεσία για Wii Connect24 στο AWMN....  ::   ::  Αχχχ και να έβγαζε κανά πακέτο για server η Nintendo...Θα λιώσουμε!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Άντε να λιώσετε και να χτυπηθείτε στο παιχνίδι μπας και χάσετε κανά κιλό  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Άντε να λιώσετε και να χτυπηθείτε στο παιχνίδι μπας και χάσετε κανά κιλό


Μωρέ άμα δεν φύγει το φοντί με τα σοκολατάκια δίπλα από εκεί που παίζω θα χάσω ένα @.  ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

Δοκιμασα ενα play3 που εφερε ενας φιλος.
Μαζι με την υποτιθεμενη ναυαρχιδα του PS3 το resistance of all men.
Ημουν ετοιμος να βαλω τα γελια
ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟ
ΑΗΔΙΑ
Η κονσολα θυμιζει λιγο φουρνο μικροκυματων το gameplay εχει πεσει αρκετα επιπεδα και δυστηχως το μενου του ps3 δεν ειναι καθολου βατο γενικα ειναι ενα μηχανημα μετριο.
Η συγκριση μεταξυ αυτου και του 360 , οπως θα ελεγε και ο πουραν "το 360 το εσταξε στα ουλα το ps3"
Το wii ειναι μια κατηγορια μονο του , και οποιος δεν το παρει δεν ξερει τι χανει.
Αυριο παω να παρω και το play το παιχνιδι που εχει μαζι και δευτερο Wii remote , το εχει παρει κανεις???

----------


## sotirisk

> Αυριο παω να παρω και το play το παιχνιδι που εχει μαζι και δευτερο Wii remote , το εχει παρει κανεις???


Ναι το χω πάρει εγώ, αξίζει μόνο με 2 παίκτες και τα παιχνιδάκια είναι σαν demo, ξεχώρισα το 1ο (duck hunt clone, αρκετά συμπαθές), το laser hockey και το προτελευταίο (ένα με αγώνα αγελάδων, αλλά έχει τον χειρισμό που θα έχουν τα rally και πραγματικά είναι καλό, στρίβεις με το χειριστήριο κλπ).

Απ'έξω λέει: "by playing these 9 different types of game, you will naturally learn how to use the Wii Remote". 

Τώρα αν έχεις παιδάκι <5 ετών μπορεί να του αρέσει και τίποτα άλλο  :: 

Πάντως από το να το πάρεις σκέτο το remote, αξίζει να πάρεις και το play (θά χεις και κάτι παραπάνω  :: )

edit: review εδώ:

http://wii.ign.com/articles/748/748607p1.html

----------


## ted007

συμφωνω με τον sotirisk.

παιδες εχει κανεις το zelda?

θα ηθελα να το δω μια μερουλα πριν παω να το παρω ....(αν ειναι εφικτο)

----------


## pan-pan

Ναι ρε παιδια και σε μενα μηπως μπορει καποιος να μου δανισει το wii του για 2 μερες μονο αμα ειναι να παω να το παρω την επομενη?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> παιδες εχει κανεις το zelda?


Φίλτατε το έχω εγώ αλλά το έχω δανείσει αυτή την εποχή. Εάν σου αρέσανε έστω και λίγο τα παλαιότερα Zelda τότε ένα θα σου πω. Αγόρασέ το.  ::   ::

----------


## ted007

ειστε αρρωστοι !!!  ::   ::   ::  

ειπα να το ΔΩ οχι να το παρω σπιτι να παιζω, γιατι αν μου αρεσε και μου το ειχαν δανεισει θα "αρρωσταινα" γαι 4-5 μερουλες χεχεχε

δεν εχω παιξει ποτε καποιο zelda.... ξερω ξερω ιεροσυλος  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται έχω στον ftp μου (ftp://ftp.vmanolis.awmn στον φάκελλο Games) το trailer του Wii από το site της Nintendo.  ::  
Παίρνεις μια καλή γεύση των ιδιοτήτων του μηχανήματος.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Βρήκα αυτό: "HOW TO - Add an external antenna to a Nintendo Wii",
καθώς και αυτό: "HOW TO - Make your own wireless Wii sensor bar!" .  ::  

Να αναφέρω εν συντομία, ότι το Wii εσωτερικά χρησιμοποιεί U.FL connectors για την σύνδεση της εσωτερικής κεραίας.  ::

----------


## gt_hellas

Είδα το wii χθες σε μια επίδειξη στο Fnac και μου άφησε καλές εντυπώσεις τόσο για το gameplay με το wiiremote όσο και για τις μελλοντικές δυνατότητες που θα έχει. Έχει ήδη βγει beta opera browser αλλά δεν είδα πως τα πάει. Το έχει βάλει κανείς να μας πει εντυπώσεις όσον αφορά κυρίως τη χρηστικότητα του?
Επίσης μου είπαν εκεί κάτι τσακάλια οτι με τις κατάλληλες "τροποποιήσεις" το wii θα μπορεί να παίρνει usb σκληρό, να παίζει divx από εκεί, να δέχεται usb keyboard και γενικά να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν ένα media center.
Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα γι'αυτό?

----------


## vmanolis

Είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα για χακιές.  ::  
Δεν θα τις γλυτώσει όμως.  ::

----------


## cirrus

Εγώ πάντως το wii remote το τσίμπησα ήδη. Το προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα σε όλους γιατί και χωρίς να λάβεις υπόψη σου το motion sensor, όπως και να έχει το πράγμα είναι ένα remote control με bluetooth. Πράγματα που έχω δοκιμάσει μέχρι στιγμής είναι: 
MacOSX:
wiisaber (ρίξαμε γέλιο στην δουλειά)
DarwiinRemote
Linux:
WMD (python script)
Windows:
GlovePIE (WiiGoogleEarth.PIE) 
Wiimote speaker script (ναι το remote έχει μέχρι και speaker μέσα)
όπως και άλλα custom script για World of warcraft (έπαιζα wow από το μπαλκόνι σε κάποια φάση) και VLC control
Γενικά η αλήθεια είναι ότι το motion detection χωρίς το sensor bar δεν είναι και τέλειο (έχω "παραγγείλει" να μου φτιάξουν ένα), αλλά όπως και να έχει το πράγμα οι δυνατότητες είναι απίστευτες.




> Βρήκα αυτό: "HOW TO - Add an external antenna to a Nintendo Wii",
> καθώς και αυτό: "HOW TO - Make your own wireless Wii sensor bar!" .  
> 
> Να αναφέρω εν συντομία, ότι το Wii εσωτερικά χρησιμοποιεί U.FL connectors για την σύνδεση της εσωτερικής κεραίας.

----------


## craven

Πάντως κατέβασα το glovePie, κατέβασα και το BlueSoleil kai to PPjoy
Έφτιαξα στο GlovePie ένα script (τροποποίησα το Genaric Joystick να χρησιμοποιεί και το nunchuk και ειδικά το αναλογικό κατευθυντικό σαν αναλογικό) φόρτωσα bluesoleil και έκανα pairing, έτρεξα το script στο glovepie και ρύθμισα το virtual joystick του ppjoy για να χρησιμοποιεί όλα τα παραπάνω κουμπιά που είχα ρυθμίσει στο script (τα αναλογικά στo δεύτερο pov) 

και μετά αφου έκανα τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις στα settings του pro evolution (που τα είδε όλα μια χαρά) σάπισα στο παιχνίδι  ::  

Με λίγα λόγια είναι πολύ καλή φάση το wiimote στο pc αλλά με τον συνδιασμό του nunchuk και όχι με τα scriptakia που κυκλοφορούν και χρησιμοποιούν μόνο το wiimote  ::

----------


## ted007

Mπορεις να πεις λιγες περισοτερες info για το πως γινεται το pairing που βρισκουμε τα προγραμματα και γενικα ενα How to?

thanks

----------


## cirrus

> Με λίγα λόγια είναι πολύ καλή φάση το wiimote στο pc αλλά με τον συνδιασμό του nunchuk και όχι με τα scriptakia που κυκλοφορούν και χρησιμοποιούν μόνο το wiimote


Δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σου και θα πάρω μάλλον και το nunchuck σε κάποια φάση. Παρόλα αυτά να προσθέσω όμως ότι και το wimote από μόνο του αξίζει τον κόπο.

----------


## ektokseythra$

> Βρήκα αυτό: "HOW TO - Add an external antenna to a Nintendo Wii",
> καθώς και αυτό: "HOW TO - Make your own wireless Wii sensor bar!" .  
> 
> Να αναφέρω εν συντομία, ότι το Wii εσωτερικά χρησιμοποιεί U.FL connectors για την σύνδεση της εσωτερικής κεραίας.


τι κανεις αυτο το sensor bar????

----------


## cirrus

> τι κανεις αυτο το sensor bar????


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wii_Remote#Sensing

----------


## ektokseythra$

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ektokseythra$
> 
> τι κανεις αυτο το sensor bar????
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wii_Remote#Sensing


thx παρα πολυ

----------


## cirrus

> thx παρα πολυ


Μιας και είναι της μόδας στο forum τώρα τελευταία να κάνουμε post για το παραμικρό... Ευχαριστώ τίποτα.

----------


## petzi

> .....(έχω "παραγγείλει" να μου φτιάξουν ένα),


τι, ποιος, που με ποιο σχέδιο, πότε?

----------


## ektokseythra$

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ektokseythra$
> 
> thx παρα πολυ
> 
> 
> Μιας και είναι της μόδας στο forum τώρα τελευταία να κάνουμε post για το παραμικρό...


τιμη μου!! νομιζω οτι εγω το ξεκινησα...  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

http://www.kottke.org/plus/misc/images/wii-shirt.gif

----------


## petzi

η sensorbar είναι μούφα!
Οι petzi και sokratisg το αποδeικνύουν ξεκάθαρα
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bad8kJGjp7I (διαθέσιμο πιθανόν σε λίγο)
μετά από σκληρές έρευνες πρώτοι ανακαλύψαμε ότι το wiimote χρησιμοποιεί απλά δύο φωτάκια για να προσανατολιζεται στο χώρο...
Χρησιμοποιώντας την usb δίνεις ρεύμα σε δύο leds και έχεις sensorbar στα windows!

----------


## SpIdr

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Belibem

Αν βιντεοσκοπήσει κανείς το sensorbar με μια κάμερα στο nightvision/υπέρυθρο μπορεί να δεί τα ledakia  ::

----------


## erasmospunk

Άλλος ένας κάτοχος wiiiii! Λιώσαμε με τον brother όλο το βράδι! Τώρα όμως πονάω...  :: 

(έχει και καλύτερα γραφικά από το ps3 και το xbox360)

----------


## sokratisg

> Λιώσαμε με τον brother όλο το βράδι! Τώρα όμως πονάω...


Που να παίξεις και το Rayman! Θα κλάσεις από τα γέλια! 
Με petzi κοντέψαμε να ξημερώσουμε χθες!  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

δε... δε παει...
σας χανουμε...

εκτακτο δελτιο ειδησεων: παγιδευμενοι στο Γουιι

----------


## nOiz

> (έχει και καλύτερα γραφικά από το ps3 και το xbox360)


......

----------


## sokratisg

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από erasmospunk
> 
> (έχει και καλύτερα γραφικά από το ps3 και το xbox360)
> 
> 
> ......


"Άμα δεν παινέψεις το σπίτι σου, θα πέσει να σε πλακώσει."
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

http://www.wii-modchips.com/
http://www.wiimodwii.com/
Σε πανε σε αρκετα ενδιαφεροντα λινκς
Το πρωτο μηπως μπορει καποιος να βρει καποιο κουμπι στην σελιδα να το παραγγειλουμε ???

----------


## ted007

http://wiihacks.blogspot.com/2006/12...hip-scams.html

κοιτα λιγο αυτο.....

δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο να παιρνεις κατι πριν ακομα βγει  ::   ::

----------


## cirrus

Ει εσείς που πήρατε wii, δεν πιστεύω να κάνετε έτσι: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OMCwwTjvuM&eurl=

----------


## mojiro

> Ει εσείς που πήρατε wii, δεν πιστεύω να κάνετε έτσι: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OMCwwTjvuM&eurl=


μπορω να πω οτι η κοπελιτσα βρισκεται ακομη σε πρωιμο wii σταδιο ...

----------


## mojiro

και η απόλυτη διαμάχη playstation3 με wii
φαίνονται ξεκάθαρα όλα τα προτερήματα του wii έναντι του ps3
καθώς και οι προθέσεις της sony για το μέλλον των games

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S8bn...elated&search=

----------


## aligator

> και η απόλυτη διαμάχη playstation3 με wii
> φαίνονται ξεκάθαρα όλα τα προτερήματα του wii έναντι του ps3
> καθώς και οι προθέσεις της sony για το μέλλον των games 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3S8bn...elated&search=


Καλά τρομερό φοβερό άπαιχτο. έμεινα αποσβολωμένος.

----------


## erasmospunk

http://www.ps2-scene.org ένα από τα καλύτερα forum sites σχετικά με το console hacking. Έχει ένα section και για το wii. Ότι χακερίστικο θα βγεί θα το διαβάσετε εκεί. 

http://www.ps2-scene.org/forums/showthread.php?t=51603
σε αυτό το link, λέει για ένα securituy hole στην Opera που μπορεί να crashάρει το wii σας. Αν το εκμεταλευθούμε σωστά μπορούμε να κάνουμε inject δικό μας κώδικα. Γι'αυτό μην κάνετε update όσοι έχετε ήδη κατεβάσει την Opera γιατί δεν θα θέλατε να κλείσετε ένα τέτοιο, πολλά υποσχόμενο backdoor.

Εγώ είμαι πολύ άτυχος με το wii. Όταν το πήρα την Παρασκευή, την επόμενη αρρώστησα και είχα πυρετό. Αυτές τις μέρες ήμουν στο κρεβάτι και δεν έχω παίξει καθόλου. Σε λίγο αρχίζουν οι εξετάσεις όποτε δεν θα μπορέσω παίξω για κάνα μήνα ακόμα  ::

----------


## SpIdr

εγω σε αρρωστησα ??????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## erasmospunk

@SpIdr: lol, όχι ρε  ::  

Επίσης ένα καινούριο είδος πορνό γεννιέται: wii make sex


edit: να και ο δικός μου wii αριθμός, 8105 5093 0435 6485

----------


## kontak

http://www.filecabi.net/video/wii-sex.html΄


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Πρόσφατα παρέλαβα τον original αντάπτορα USB σε LAN για το Wii.
Αφού τον σύνδεσα και έβαλα τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις, συνδέθηκε στο internet μέσω της LAN και εν συνεχεία του switch μου.
Ενώ είχε κανονικά σύνδεση (Wii update, Wii Shopping, Opera) δεν μπορούσε να μπει στο Forecast (on-line καιρός παγκοσμίως αλλά GoogleEarth).
Μου έβγαζε μήνυμα :



> There is a problem with the Wii System Memory.
> You cannot use WiiConnect24.
> Return to the WiiMenu and follow the on-screen instructions.


Δοκίμασα ακόμα και βγάλε-βάλε την τροφοδοσία του Wii, αλλά μάταια.
Είχα δει ότι στο μενού μέσα στο WiiConnect24 είχε επιλογή "Format System Memory".
Έτσι αφού το μήνυμα ανάφερε κάτι για πρόβλημα στην μνήμη, είπα να το δοκιμάσω.
Έκανα το Format System Memory και αφού έχασε ότι ρυθμίσεις είχε (μέχρι και τον Opera που είχα κατεβάσει και εγκαταστήσει), ξεκίνησα από την αρχή τις ρυθμίσεις και όλα μια χαρά.  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Ναι ρε παιδια και σε μενα μηπως μπορει καποιος να μου δανισει το wii του για 2 μερες μονο αμα ειναι να παω να το παρω την επομενη?


Ίσως στο δανείσω εγώ ...
Αν θα είσαι καλό παιδί ...

----------


## sotirisk

Και το όνομα αυτού Wiinja:

http://www.wiinja.com/

http://www.todowii.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=4958

http://wii-news.dcemu.co.uk/wiinja-modc ... 50785.html

http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/26/wiin ... -function/

http://www.futura-online.com/e-tienda/c ... dchip+wii/

----------


## batman_9697

το wii είναι φανταστικό.έπαιξα σε έναν φίλο...... μπορεί να μην έχει τα γραφικά του ps3 και χβοχ360 αλλά είναι πολύ ποιο διασκεδαστίκο....και θα το προτιμούσα 1000 φορές.δεν ξέρω για εσάς αλλα το wii μου θυμίζει πολυ apple,(δηλαδή τέλειο στην απλότητα)!!!

----------


## ted007

ενα site που ειναι αρκετα ολοκληρωμενο ....

http://modyawii.tehskeen.com/

----------


## erasmospunk

open source "chips": chiip, Wiip

----------


## sotirisk

> open source "chips": chiip, Wiip


Επιτέλους, κάτι τέτοιο έψαχνα.
Οι κλασσικοί απατεωνίσκοι (  ::  ), προγραμματίζουμε ένα AVR και το πουλάμε 40 ευρώ . . .
Αυτό που φοβάμαι με τις custom-ιές είναι αν θα μπορέσουμε να το κάνουμε αρκετά μικρό για να χωράει στο wii.

----------


## erasmospunk

καλά ας περίμενουμε λίγο, κάνα μήνα, να φάνε άλλοι το κεφάλι τους  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> καλά ας περίμενουμε λίγο, κάνα μήνα, να φάνε άλλοι το κεφάλι τους


Ναι αυτό το δρόμο έχω ακολουθήσει κι εγώ  ::

----------


## ted007

παντως απο οσα εχω δει το WiiKey φανταζει καλυτερο απο ολα....

ενδεχεται να το εχω δοκιμασει την επομενη εβδομαδα....

----------


## koum6984

http://grmods.com/villasg/Wii.htm
ναι του το εβαλα και παιζει κανονικοτατα  :: 
σκοτωνει απλα και ειναι και σε stealth mode και μπαινει κανονικα wiishop κλπκλπ
επισης αναμενετε να βγουν loaders σε στυλ xbox που φορτωνεις mp3players divx players κλπκλπκλπκλπκ

----------


## sotirisk

Πόσο το μαλλί?
Λέω κι εγώ να βάλω αλλά περιμένω τι θα γίνει με αυτό:
http://crunchgear.com/2007/02/19/wiixt- ... n-the-wii/

----------


## erasmospunk

> Πόσο το μαλλί?
> Λέω κι εγώ να βάλω αλλά περιμένω τι θα γίνει με αυτό:
> http://crunchgear.com/2007/02/19/wiixt- ... n-the-wii/


καλά θα περιμένεις πολύ τότε  ::  (hint: είναι fake)

----------


## koum6984

> Πόσο το μαλλί?
> Λέω κι εγώ να βάλω αλλά περιμένω τι θα γίνει με αυτό:
> http://crunchgear.com/2007/02/19/wiixt- ... n-the-wii/


Κατα πρωτον το μαλλι παει γυρω στα 70 γιουρια (λεω γυρω γιατι εγω ημουν το πειραματοζωο και δεν πληρωσα το κανονικο αντιτιμο) παντως καπου εκει ειναι.
Κατα δευτερον τα loader και αυτα ποτε δεν εχουν παιξει σωστα και παντα ηταν προβληματικα.

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> Πόσο το μαλλί?
> Λέω κι εγώ να βάλω αλλά περιμένω τι θα γίνει με αυτό:
> http://crunchgear.com/2007/02/19/wiixt- ... n-the-wii/
> 
> 
> καλά θα περιμένεις πολύ τότε  (hint: είναι fake)


χαχαχα, ναι την έχω ψυλλιαστεί με αυτά που διάβαζα, αλλά λέω να μην βιαστώ  :: 
πάντως το wiikey φαίνεται εγγύηση  :: 

70 ευρώ πάντως είναι αξιοσέβαστο ποσό!

----------


## erasmospunk

Εμένα μου είπε στο e-mail που του έστειλα 50e συν ένα κατσαβίδι για να ανοίξεις το μηχάνημα.

----------


## koum6984

> Εμένα μου είπε στο e-mail που του έστειλα 50e συν ένα κατσαβίδι για να ανοίξεις το μηχάνημα.


50 εδωσα αλλα χωρις κατσαβιδια

----------


## vmanolis

> ... επισης αναμενετε να βγουν loaders σε στυλ xbox που φορτωνεις *mp3players divx players* κλπκλπκλπκλπκ


Κάτι τέτοιο περιμένω και εγώ.  ::

----------


## ted007

παιδες το wiikey ειναι φοβερο...

και σε συνδιασμο με το unscrabler ( Για τυχον .wii αρχεια)
και το RegionWii v1.2 

σκοτωνει !!!

ΥΓ 70 πηγε και σε μενα το μαλλι

----------


## koum6984

προσεχτε το wii ninja καθωτι εχει μεγαλο προβλημα με τα region και τις διαφορες copies ενω το wiikey δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα.
οσο για τον loader εχω παρει μερικα αρχεια απο το GC τα οποια μισο παιζουν και θα προσπαθησω να τα ενσωματωσω σε ενα boot δισκακι ετσι ωστε να παιξει με τον media player του GC.

----------


## romeodan

υπάρχει καποιος καλός ανθρωπος με γρηγορη γραμμη adsl να μας "αγοράσει" καποια wii-παιχνιδάκια απο εδω http://www.gamesfive.net/index2.php?sec ... s&categ=48 ?
μετά υποθέτω πως όλοι ξέρουμε από που θα μοιραστούμε το κοστος.......***chers.awmn

(και όλα να τα "αγοράσεις" ...δεν θα με πείραζε !!!)

----------


## koum6984

> υπάρχει καποιος καλός ανθρωπος με γρηγορη γραμμη adsl να μας "αγοράσει" καποια wii-παιχνιδάκια απο εδω http://www.gamesfive.net/index2.php?sec ... s&categ=48 ?
> μετά υποθέτω πως όλοι ξέρουμε από που θα μοιραστούμε το κοστος.......***chers.awmn
> 
> (και όλα να τα "αγοράσεις" ...δεν θα με πείραζε !!!)


Ηδη εχω αγορασει μερικα  ::  
Παρασκευη θα γινει το μεγαλο ντου απο αυτα στο #&[email protected]^%chers.awmn

----------


## sotirisk

Έχω αρχίσει κι εγώ να αγοράζω κάποια PALιοπαίχνιδα. Θα χτυπήσω κι εγώ  ::

----------


## romeodan

τέτοια να ακούω !!!
αύριο πάω να φορέσω το νέο μου chip(s) -με γεύση μαγειρίτσα- .
θα μου πηγαίνει μούρλια !!!
άντε γιατί είχε πιάσει σκόνη το wii μου...
(υπενθύμιση : να φορτώσω τις μπαταριές μου!!!)

----------


## erasmospunk

Ελευθέρωσα και το δικό μου Wii  :: 

Επίσης έχω "αγορασμένο" το zelda στο *chers. Άμα θέλει κανείς να το "αγοράσει"...

----------


## erasmospunk

http://www.leechers.awmn/punbb/viewtopic.php?id=264

----------


## harisma

Παιδία καμία πληροφορία για το που μπορούμε να chipαρουμε το Wii (για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς πάντα) παίζει? 

ΥΓ:Δε θέλω Link με τα chips θέλω διεύθυνση μαγαζιού να πάω να δω πως το κάνουνε…είπαμε για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς  ::

----------


## romeodan

> Παιδία καμία πληροφορία για το που μπορούμε να chipαρουμε το Wii (για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς πάντα) παίζει? 
> 
> ΥΓ:Δε θέλω Link με τα chips θέλω διεύθυνση μαγαζιού να πάω να δω πως το κάνουνε…είπαμε για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς



εχεις pm

----------


## romeodan

> Ελευθέρωσα και το δικό μου Wii 
> 
> Επίσης έχω "αγορασμένο" το zelda στο *chers. Άμα θέλει κανείς να το "αγοράσει"...



...σου εβαλα στο λογαριασμο σου στην τραπεζα τα μισα  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από harisma
> 
> Παιδία καμία πληροφορία για το που μπορούμε να chipαρουμε το Wii (για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς πάντα) παίζει? 
> 
> ΥΓ:Δε θέλω Link με τα chips θέλω διεύθυνση μαγαζιού να πάω να δω πως το κάνουνε…είπαμε για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς 
> 
> 
> εχεις pm


Εγώ μπορώ να έχω ομοίως ΡΜ ;  ::

----------


## koum6984

Να ξαναπω οτι να προσεξετε το wiininja
Το "καλο" ειναι το wiikey.
Το οποιο σου ανοιγει και τα region και μπορεις να παιξεις και ntsc.

----------


## romeodan

για κοιτάξτε και εδώ.. http://wiitorrents.net/

αλλο ενα online wii shop !

----------


## romeodan

το wii μου απελευθερώθηκε από τα δεσμά της σκλαβιάς...
ξεκινάει μια νέα ζωή γεμάτη περιπέτειες !

εμπρός wii όλου του awmn ...ελευθερωθείτε !

----------


## villasg

> το wii μου απελευθερώθηκε από τα δεσμά της σκλαβιάς...
> ξεκινάει μια νέα ζωή γεμάτη περιπέτειες !
> 
> εμπρός wii όλου του awmn ...ελευθερωθείτε !


καλοριζικο ....
Παντος ειδες πολλες βιδουλες για βγαλσιμο .
Εαν δεν με καταλαβες ακομα εγω σου τοποθετησα το τσιπακι ......
Αντε τωρα καλο κατεβασμα ISOs

----------


## villasg

> Ελευθέρωσα και το δικό μου Wii 
> 
> Επίσης έχω "αγορασμένο" το zelda στο *chers. Άμα θέλει κανείς να το "αγοράσει"...


Πως σου φανηκε η "περιπετεια " της ελευθερωσης ....
Ειχες πει θα με επερνες να μου πεις πως τα πηγες .....


Τες πα ολα καλα καταλαβα ....

----------


## romeodan

είσαι ο λυτρωτής μου !!!!!!  ::

----------


## villasg

Και ενα δωρακι.
************
*****************************************
Εαν εχει πεσει στα χερια σου κανα game ntsc το κανεις pal .
Ετσι απλα .
Προσοχή μονο να ειναι στον ιδιο φακελο το προγραμα και το iso.
Καλου κακου κρατατε και κανα backup

*Σάββατο 24/03/2007 - edited by sokratisg*
Από κανόνες χρήσης του forum:



> α) Η ανάρτηση, δημοσίευση, και αναφορά συνδέσμων προς παράνομο λογισμικό ή μεθόδους εξουδετέρωσης της προστασίας λογισμικού (serial number, key generator, crack κλπ) καθώς επίσης και κάθε άλλου περιεχομένου (εικόνες, μουσικά κομμάτια κοκ) υλικού που παραβιάζει δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας.

----------


## romeodan

παρασκευή σήμερα....
που είναι τα αγορασμένα games οοοεεεοοο ?

ραντεβού στο ****chers.awmn

----------


## romeodan

thanks koum  ::  

τίποτα άλλο παίζει ?  ::

----------


## Belibem

villasg rulez! Thanx και πάλι...
Κανα καλλ οφ ντουτι κανείς ?  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Μηπως μπορεί να μου στείλει καποιος *με Π.Μ* πληροφορίες που μπορω να ελευθερώσω το wii; Κατά προτίμηση Δυτικά Προστια. Και το πόσο ... στοιχίζει η απελευθέρωση.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## villasg

> villasg rulez! Thanx και πάλι...


Το ειδες Live ....... και σου αρεσε.

----------


## romeodan

villasg ..εχεις pm

----------


## Kawaboy

Ως Πιστος φαν της nintendo απο παλαιοτατων χρονων,εχοντας ολες τις κονσολες including Virtual Boy για οσους πιστους ξερουν,αποφασισα να χτυπησω και το Wii.Σαν εμφανιση πακετου και αυτα που παρεχει το ιδιο και το μηχανημα απο αποψη τεχνολογιας σκιζει,αλλα το Wii sports που επαιξα με απογοητευσε οικτρα.Γνωστο που ποσα χρονια επιμενει σε παιδικα graphics και attitude.Δεν εχω δει αλλα παιχνιδια,ελπιζω να ειναι πιο σοβαρα παντως.Σχετικα με το chip,70e και το βαζεις μονος σου?

----------


## villasg

> .....Σχετικα με το chip,70e και το βαζεις μονος σου?



Oxi ..................................

----------


## romeodan

> Σχετικα με το chip,70e και το βαζεις μονος σου?


όχι....σου το βάζουν !


αν θες να τελειώσεις σήμερα !


πάντως παίζει απρόσκοπτα !

το που θα το βρεις πάντως ,μην μας ρωτάς -δεν ξέρουμε-

ξέρουμε απλώς ότι παιζει

----------


## romeodan

ρεεεεε θα μπει κανεις στο wiitorrents.net να αγοράσει κανένα παιχνίδι ?

για να μην αγοράζετε άδικα ,τσεκάρετε το forum του **chers.awmn κατηγορία παιχνίδια .

----------


## Philip

> photos... απο το wii


Πότε θα σου κάνω μια επίσκεψη ....  :: 

άμα το δει ο μικρός δεν με σώνει τίποτα ....

 ::  έχω μείνει πολύ πίσω  ::  

*---Philip---*

----------


## koum6984

> villasg rulez! Thanx και πάλι...
> Κανα καλλ οφ ντουτι κανείς ?


villasg is the MASTER  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

> . . . . . .


δεν εχει κανενα σοβαρο παιχνιδι εαν θελεις σοβαρο παιχνιδι να παρεις το ps3 ή το xbox360 
το wii ειναι για μη σοβαρα παιχνιδια και ατελειωτο χαβαλε
και εαν εισαι πιστος nintendo θα καταλαβαινες λιγο την νοοτροπια της nintendo οσον αφορα το θεμα γραφικα.
η nintendo δεν παει να χτυπησει σε γραφικα αλλα σε gameplay ΠΑΝΤΑ και για μια ακομη φορα τα εχει καταφερει.
Εαν ηθελε να χτυπησει σε γραφικα δεν θα εβγαζε το wii τοσο απλοικο οταν στην αγορα υπαρχει ενα 360 εδω και ενα χρονο και ηδη και ξερει τα specs του ps3 .
Γενικα για να μην το κουραζουμε το θεμα το wii γ@μ@ει και δερνει και μπορει να σε κρατησει χαλαρα με τα παιχνιδια του.

----------


## romeodan

> Γενικα για να μην το κουραζουμε το θεμα το wii γ@μ@ει και δερνει και μπορει να σε κρατησει χαλαρα με τα παιχνιδια του.


να υπήρχαν και πιο πολλοί να αγοράζουν παιχνίδια από το wiitorrents.net....

----------


## Belibem

> Γενικα για να μην το κουραζουμε το θεμα το wii γ@μ@ει και δερνει και μπορει να σε κρατησει χαλαρα με τα παιχνιδια του.
> 
> 
> να υπήρχαν και πιο πολλοί να αγοράζουν παιχνίδια από το wiitorrents.net....


μου έρχεται το far cry αλλά ααααργαααά αργαααααά

----------


## sotirisk

Παιδιά νομίζω τό χουμε ψιλοσκίσει το thread (φταίω κι εγώ).
Είμαστε λίγο στα όρια  ::  
Τα του leech-ερος τω leech-ερι  ::

----------


## romeodan

ok sir

η συνέχεια στο γνωστό μέρος..

----------


## Kawaboy

Κουμ Δε με νοιαζει καν τη κανει ι Σονυ και η Μαικρο-φλοφτ,εχω ν-κονσολες κ δεν εχω καν το ΠΣτου.Το γουι παιζει να μου αρεσει πιο πολυ κ απο σενα,αλλα τα ανθρωπακια που παιζουν στο sports,θα μπορουσαν να ειχαν πιο ανθρωπινη μορφη οπως της ξανθιας μπαουντι χαντερ πχ.Και πιστεψε με,ολες τις κονσολες της N,τις ειχα πολυ πριν ερθουν ελλαδα,ξεκινωντας το 89 με το Νες,ενω ελλαδα ηρθε '91,οποτε ξερω πολυ καλα τι κανει ι Ν και που απευθυνοταν καποτε.

----------


## sokratisg

*Δευτέρα 02/04/2007 12:20 - Edited by sokratisg*

Κάποια μη σχετικά με το θέμα σχόλια μεταφέρθηκαν και κλειδώθηκαν.

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29865 (wireless)
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29865 (internet)

Keep it low plz.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

μα καλά δεν έχετε καθόλου μυαλό?????

----------


## vmanolis

> μα καλά δεν έχετε καθόλου μυαλό?????


Δηλαδή δηλαδή ;  ::

----------


## jamesbond

i am a proud owner of a Wii  ::  
πείτε μου συμβουλές κτλ κτλ κτλ

----------


## villasg

Παρακαλω για την προσοχη ολων που εχουν "ιδιαιτερα" Wii.

*Super Paper Mario Bricks Modded Consoles?*
http://psx-scene.com/forums/nintendo-wi ... soles.html

There have been reports of modded Japanese and PAL Wii consoles being "bricked" by the U.S. release of "Super Paper Mario." These issuses are NOT related to the modchip. It is a simple matter of the game attempting to run a U.S. update on a non-U.S. console. The correct procedure for running this game on PAL consoles is...




> - turn on your wii without a game disc in
> - perform a system update and follow it until the system reboots
> - perform system updates until you get a message telling you there are no more updates available.
> - boot up your wii then insert the game disc
> - when you go into the disc channel, you will be asked to perform an update
> - make sure your internet connection is available then click OK to perform the update
> - once your wii reboots, you can play this awesome game!


For more information and discussion, see the thread http://psx-scene.com/forums/wii-general ... pdate.html

----------


## villasg

και μην ξεχασω βγηκε και το wiiKey base 1.2

Version 1.2 of the setup disc is now available for download. It combines
various applications into a single bootable disc. This release includes:

- wiikey configuration
- wiikey dvdDump (dumps discs to sdcard)
- some of the most popular gamecube homebrew apps:

- SDLoad 1.0 by Costis
- Snes9x 1.43 GX 0.5 Port by Softdev
- GCOs MultiGame Version by emu_kidid
- MFE Distro 1.0 by Isobel

We like to point out that this disc does not update the chips firmware
in any way. It merely adjusts the configuration stored in EEPROM.

http://wiikey.cn/resources.html

http://www.wiivision.org/wiikey/base_1_2_faq_guide.htm

----------


## fon_hussan

Πολύ γέλιο το Wii....

¨Επαιξα την κυριακή και ξεμωράθηκα αρκετά πιστέυω. 

Τέννις πάνω από όλα ακουμπώντας σε ένα σώμα καλοριφέρ (αριστερό=καλοριφέρ, δεξί=χειρηστήριο).
Και πάνω σε ένα ρεβέρ πήγα να σπάσω τα δακτυλά μου πάνω στο σώμα..(πόνεσε αρκετά και άλλαξα και λίγο δέρμα λόγω δύναμης στο χτύπημα)...!

Αυτά τα λίγα.

----------


## koum6984

2 ερωτησεις 


σας παιζει το τελευταιο system update???
(ειναι η 5η φορα που μου κολλησε)

το wiishop σας παιζει???
(συνεχως βγαζει καποιο error)

οποιος κανει τον κοπο να απαντησει ας πει εαν το wii του ειναι wii ή wiikey.

----------


## ngia

_wii sensorbar replaced by candles_
by
sokratisg & petzi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bad8kJGjp7I

----------


## sokratisg

> _wii sensorbar replaced by candles_
> by
> sokratisg & petzi


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Μας ανακάλυψαν!

----------


## m0bius

Πήρα και εγώ τo Wii(key) και έχω ξεμωραθεί τελείως. Τώρα προσπαθώ να του βάλω και snes emulator  ::

----------


## CyberSoul

παιδια πιστευω οσο και να εξεληχθουν οι παιχνιδομηχανες τα pc θα ειναι ενα βημα πιο μπροστα!αντε συγκρινε μου τα γραφικα του ps3 η του xbox με sli 8800 η crossfire 2900 dx10!

----------


## harisma

> παιδια πιστευω οσο και να εξεληχθουν οι παιχνιδομηχανες τα pc θα ειναι ενα βημα πιο μπροστα!αντε συγκρινε μου τα γραφικα του ps3 η του xbox με sli 8800 η crossfire 2900 dx10!


Δεν έχεις άδικο σε αυτό, μονο που τα παιχνίδια δεν είναι μονο γραφικά  ::

----------


## JS

> παιδια πιστευω οσο και να εξεληχθουν οι παιχνιδομηχανες τα pc θα ειναι ενα βημα πιο μπροστα!αντε συγκρινε μου τα γραφικα του ps3 η του xbox με sli 8800 η crossfire 2900 dx10!


Παίξε wii και μετά δεν θα έχεις κουράγιο να μιλήσεις για γραφικά. Ειδικά (που απο ότι κατάλαβα) δεν έχεις γνωρίσει απο κοντά την έννοια "gameplay"  ::   ::   ::  


Wii rules !!! (και δεν έχω παίξει ακόμα...για έναν και μόνο λόγο...γιατί αν παίξω θα το πάρω την επόμενη μέρα και δεν έχω καιρό για τέτοια κολλήματα  ::  )

----------


## ted007

οντως πολυ δυνατο το gameplay του....αλλα πρεπει αμεσα να βγουν παιχνιδια που να το υποστηριζουν δυνατα.....

ενα Olympic Games θα ηταν τελειο!!!!

----------


## ice

JS θα στο κανω δωρο να κολησεις να ηρεμησουμε !!!!!

----------


## SpIdr

δειτε εδω τι ερχεται ! Wiifit αντε να γυμναζομαστε χοντρομπαλαδες  ::  


http://www.engadget.com/2007/07/11/nint ... -stepping/

----------


## sotirisk

> δειτε εδω τι ερχεται ! Wiifit αντε να γυμναζομαστε χοντρομπαλαδες  
> 
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2007/07/11/nint ... -stepping/


 ::  μέχρι πόσα κιλά αντέχει?  ::

----------


## m0bius

ehehehe, Super NES rules στο Wii  ::  Παίζω ξανά super metroid σε τηλεόραση με controller!

----------


## pan-pan

Λοιπον.. Ο uNdΕrTaKeR ειναι σε διακοπες και μου εδωσε το wii του.
Το μονο που μπορω να πω για να περιγραψω την κατασταση ειναι ενα. 

ΛΙΩΣΙΜΟ!!!

Εχω το Zelda και του εχω πεταξει τα ματια...
Πολυ πρωτοποριακη κονσολα. Για ακομα μια φορα η Nintendo πρωτοπορει..
Με το Wii Number που ανταλασεται τι κανεις? Παιζεις δικτυακα?

Υ.Γ. Εχω εξεταστικη ρε γμτ!!
Υ.Γ2. Ο Link παντοτε ηταν αριστερος.. Κριμα που τωρα εγινε δεξιος..

----------


## vmanolis

Ρε παιδιά, τα φώτα σας.  ::  
Τα γαλάζια LED στο τηλεχειρηστήριο του Wii μου αναβοσβήνουν συνεχώς.  ::  
Πατάω ένα πλήκτρο και σταματάνε. Πατάω πάλι ένα και αρχίζουν τα ίδια.  ::  
Δοκίμασα να πιέζω ταυτόχρονα τα πλήκτρα για συγχρονισμό στην κύρια μονάδα και στο τηλεχειριστήριο αλλά τζίφος.  ::  
Όσο και να τα κρατάω πατημένα... τίποτα. Αναβοσβήνουν συνεχώς.  ::  
Μπαταρίες δοκίμασα να αλλάξω, αλλά τα ίδια. Τα έπαιξε ;  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά "μάλλον" δεν γινόταν σωστά ο συγχρονισμός μεταξύ τους.  ::  
Το ξαναδοκίμασα για 4η-5η φορά και "έκατσε".  ::  
Μπορεί να έφταιγε και το ότι πίεζα για ώρα τα πλήκτρα συγχρονισμού. Με ένα πάτημα στο κάθε ένα, δούλεψε.  ::

----------


## gormir

Από χθες είμαι και εγώ άλλος ένας ευτυχισμένος κάτοχος ενός wii αν και ακόμα έχω ψαχτεί ελάχιστα για το τι άλλο κάνει εκτός από το να παίζει τένις .
Αλήθεια με τα modια έχει βρεθεί άκρη ?

----------


## JB172

Αφαιρέθηκε δημοσίευση του χρήστη alexis-13 με link που παρέπεμπε σε παράνομο λογισμικό.

Παρακαλώ σεβαστείτε τους κανόνες του forum.

Για υπενθύμιση όλων μας.

*Νομικά ζητήματα*
Οι συμμετέχοντες στο forum του AWMN συμφωνούν να μην τοποθετούν δυσφημιστικό, προσβλητικό ή υλικό οποιουδήποτε άλλου είδους που μπορεί να παραβιάζει τους νόμους του Ελληνικού Κράτους. Ιδίως, απαγορεύονται αυστηρά: 

α) Η ανάρτηση, δημοσίευση, και αναφορά συνδέσμων προς παράνομο λογισμικό ή μεθόδους εξουδετέρωσης της προστασίας λογισμικού (serial number, key generator, crack κλπ) καθώς επίσης και κάθε άλλου περιεχομένου (εικόνες, μουσικά κομμάτια κοκ) υλικού που παραβιάζει δικαιώματα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας.

----------


## alexis-13

δεν νομιζω να παραβιασα καποιο δικαιωμα....το byteme το leechers και το οποιοδηποτε site με καταληξη hgf.edgetgbedg.AWMN πιστευω οτι μπορει να το "διαφημησει" αφου ειναι μερος του δικτυου.......τεσπα...το παρανομο λογισμικο ποιο ειναι??????????????????????ουτε serial εδωδα ουτε crack...Καλημερα σας Κυριοι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Μην παίζουμε με τις λέξεις.  ::

----------


## pan-pan

Καλησπερα. Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να συνδεσω το Wii με την οθονη του pc? Εχει εισοδο HDMI DVI.

----------


## sotirisk

> Καλησπερα. Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να συνδεσω το Wii με την οθονη του pc? Εχει εισοδο HDMI DVI.


Καλημέρα, το Wii δεν έχει ψηφιακή έξοδο παρά μόνο αναλογικές, οπότε δεν συνδέεται με dvi/hdmi. Αυτό που ίσως μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να πάρεις κάποιον adapter vga->component (που νομίζω δεν είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο) και να το συνδέσεις στην VGA. Ξέρω ότι για projector-ες κυκλοφορούσαν component -> vga, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το vga input τους ήταν συμβατικό ή είχε κάποια διαφορά σε σχέση με το standard.

----------


## pan-pan

Υπαρχει κανενας ανταπτορας απο rca σε vga? Που μπορω να βρω?

----------


## PPZ

Δεν ξερω αν εχετε δει αυτο:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3-eiid-Uw

Ειναι απιστευτο!  ::

----------


## ice

Καταπληκτικο video !!!!!!!

----------


## pan-pan

Εδω σου εχει εργαλεια να το κανεις και μονος σου.

http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~johnny/projects/wii/

----------


## vmanolis

Το Wii Remote για τα 50ευρώ που κοστίζει ενσωματώνει αρκετή τεχνολογία.  ::

----------


## pan-pan

Καλησπερα. Μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι ειναι τα πρωτα 6 που φαινονται στον λογαριασμο? Γιατι εγω δεν αγορασα κατι περα απο ποντους...

----------


## JB172

Ισως είναι: Principle, Taxes and Insurance

----------


## Dreamweaver

> Ισως είναι: Principle, Taxes and Insurance


maybe yes  ::

----------


## pan-pan

Και δλδ το πληρωνω κανονικα? δεν ειναι σαν να με κοροιδευουν? Πουθενα δεν διαβασα για την υπαρξη τους αν και ημουν πολυ προσεκτικος κατα την αγορα...

----------


## BaBiZ

Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος, τα 3 από τα 6 είναι με αρνητικό πρόσημο (πλην -) δηλ 3x10=30 χρέωση 3x10=30 πίστωση = 0?

----------


## sokratisg

Η πιο τρελή moda! Τέλος!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IPdjR_4 ... re=related

----------

